# وحدات التغذية الكهربية ثابتة الجهد – مثبتات الجهد و التيار



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أغسطس 2015)

فى هذه السلسلة سنحاول بإذن الله مناقشة وحدات التغذية من حيث
ضرورتها و الحاجة إليها – دوائر التقويم و خرجها – تثبيت الخرج – المثبتات الخطية – المثبتات التقطيعية – رفع و خفض الجهد – محولات الفرايت – الوحدات المتعددة الخرج – مثبتات التيار و محددات التيار
تتكون وحدات التغذية من مجموعة من الدوائر و التجهيزات لتأخذ الطاقة الكهربية من المصدر المتاح وقد يكون مستمر أو متردد، لتخرج جهدا واحدا أو أكثر بقدرة تغذية – "تيار" - حسب الحمل المراد تغذيته، لهذا قد يكون المصدر المتاح هو 110 أو 220 أو قيم أخرى بتردد 50 هرتز أو 60 هرتز أو أى تردد آخر مثلا 400 ذ/ث فى بعض الأجهزة المحمولة جوا و قد يكون بطارية أو لوحدة تغذية مستمر من ضوء الشمس.
فى الحالة الأولى حيث المصدر متردد، سنستخدم دوائر تقويم للحصول على جهد مناسب و بعد ذلك سيكون لدينا مصدر جهد مستمر و لكنه غير ثابت لأنه يعتمد على قيمة خرج المحول وجهد المصدر وشكل موجة الخرج فى المتردد وعلى تيار الحمل أيضا، أما فى حالات المصدر المستمر فيتغير الفولت بحسب جهد المصدر فالبطاريات تتغير بحسب شحنتها و المصادر الشمسية بحسب الشمس و الجميع يتأثر أيضا بتيار الحمل.
يجب هنا أن نفرق بين الجهد الثابت و المستمر فالجهد المستمر هو الذى لا يتغير فى زمن قليل مثل جهد البطاريات و الخلايا الشمسيه لكنه غير ثابت، فالخلايا و البطاريات يتغير خرجها كما ذكرت سابقا. طبعا وضح أن الجهد الثابت هو الذى لا تتغير قيمته ولا طبيعته بتغير الحمل أو الوقت ولذا فمن الشائع تعبير مثبت الجهد المتردد وهو الذى يثبت الجهد المتردد وكذا يثبت تردده مع تغير الحمل و تغير المصدر.
الأحمال تتباين فى احتياجاتها فبعضها لا يتأثر بالتغيير فى الفولت و الآخر قد يتأثر تأثر شديد و مباشر فمثلا دوائر عائلة TTL الرقمية يتراوح جهد التغذية من 4.75 إلى 5.25 فولت أى 5 فولت +/- ربع فولت و خارج هذا النطاق فالأداء غير مضمون، و كذا بعض أنواع الميكرو كونترولر بعضها متسامح من 3 إلى 5 فولت و الآخر لا يقبل هذا التفاوت.
هناك مشكلة أخرى هامه وهى التداخل بين المراحل عبر وحدة التغذية فلو نظرنا للوحدات فى الرسم التالى


سنجد أن الوحدات بالرسم العلوى ستسحب تغذيتها من المصدر +/-V وهو له مقاومة داخلية صغيرة جدا لكنها موجودة كما بالرسم وبقيمة Rs و هذا التيار يسبب ظهور فولت عليها يؤثر فى الثلاثة الباقية – أى أن كل واحدة تؤثر فى الثلاثة الأخريات، و لو كان هذا التيار نبضى بتردد عالى، سيكون له القدرة على الإنتقال لدخوله عبر السعات الشاردة وقد يظهر مباشرة فى خرج دائرة أخرى.
فى الرسم السفلى حيث تكون وحدات متتابعة، فالتغير فى جهد التغذية يجد طريقة لدخول أحد المراحل فيكبر فيها و ينتقل للتالية و هكذا مما يسبب تشويه الخرج و عدم الإستقرار حيث يكون أحد الأسباب فى تحويل المكبر إلى مذبذب.
مما سبق نشأت الحاجة لتثبيت الجهد فى الخرج بدقة تزداد حسب حاجة التطبيق و هى وسائل منذ بدء استخدام الصمامات المفرغة ولكنها طورت بحسب التقنية المتاحة.

رابط 4-shared




Drop Box
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p6vj18fhq17cew7/Switching Power supply Design.pdf?dl=0


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أغسطس 2015)

دوائر التقويم و خرجها
لا شك أن الجميع يعلم هذه الدوائر لكن فقط من وجهة موحد 50ذ/ث وجه واحد موجة جيبية و لكن هل تعلم أن بعض لوحات الحاسب الآلى عليها مثبت متعدد الأوجه؟ نعم و يأخذ من مستمر أيضا....
هذه دائرة تقويم نصف موجة و دائرة موجة كاملة
دوما نتناولها بحيث دخلها هو موجة جيبية






نرى هنا المتردد باللون الأسود و المتوسط الحسابى باللون الأخضر و الفولت الفعلى باللون الأحمر و التيار المار فى الثنائيات باللون الزهرى.
نلاحظ هنا أن المتوسط الحسابى يعتمد على الموجة الداخلة و يتغير فقط إن تغير جهد الدخل
متوسط الجهد المستمر لنصف الموجة = الجهد الأقصى ÷ 3.14 = 0.318 الجهد الأقصى
جذر متوسط التربيع لنصف الموجة = الجهد الأقصى ÷ 2 = 0.5 الجهد الأقصى
متوسط الجهد المستمر للموجة الكاملة = الجهد الأقصى ×2÷ 3.14 = الجهد الأقصى
جذر متوسط التربيع لنصف الموجة = الجهد الأقصى ÷ جذر2 = 0.707 الجهد الأقصى
لهذا وضع مكثف بالخرج كما بالصورة يجعل جهد الخرج يتراوح ما بين القيمة العظمى و قيمة الجهد المستمر الممكن الحصول عليه بدون مكثف(من تحليل فورير الذى يقول أن هذا الشكل يكافئ أو يمكن تحليله أو إعادة تكوينه من هذه المركبة من الجهد المستمر إضافة للعدد من الترددات التوافقية كل بقيمته). و نلاحظ أيضا أننا نتحدث عن الجهد الأقصي بدلا من القيمة الفعلية و المسماة جذر متوسط التربيع RMS وذلك لأنه ما سيمكننا الحديث عنه فقط فى الوحدات النبضية، حيث كلما تغير عرض النبضة تتغير معادلة الحساب لقيمة RMS و يصعب إيجادها لكل قيمة،لكننا سنعرف دوما قيمة النبضة العظمى.
و نلاحظ أيضا أن تغيير التردد لا يوثر فى الخرج إلا فى وجود المكثف لأنه يخزن بعض الطاقة لما بين النبضتين.
قبل أن نترك هذا الموضوع يجب أن نعرض للفازات المتعددة، حيث نرى هنا تقويم 3 فاز نصف موجة حيث نلاحظ هنا تداخل قمم الموجات مما يرفع جهد الخرج المستمر لقيمة 0.82719 من القيمة العظمى وهى أعلى من قيمة RMS حيث تبلغ 1.17 القيمة الإسمية أى أننا لو استخدمنا 3 من محولنا العادى 220/12 فولت فسنحصل على خرج مستمر 12×1.17= 14.04 فولت و تقل الحاجة لوجود مكثف أيضا و تصبح الحاجة إلية لترشيح نبضات التداخل من ضوضاء المصدر أكثر من وظيفة التنعيم





وهنا نجد موجة كاملة 3 فاز حيث يصبح المستمر الخارج 2.34 من القيمة الإسمية أى 1.65438 من القيمة العظمى فيكون المثال السابق له خرج 28.08 فولت





نلاحظ هنا أيضا عدة نقاط هامة وهى أن الجهود لا تتساوى لحظيا فى الفازات و من ثم دوما هناك دايود واحد فى تقويم نصف الموجة أو موجة كاملة موصل لحظيا و يتحمل التيار كله وقتيا لكن لفترة زمنية أقل وهذا يزيد من تحمله لحصوله على فرصة أكبر ليبرد.
أيضا تردد الجزء الباقى من المصدر يزداد بازدياد عدد الأوجه حيث ينتج تقويم الموجة الكاملة ضعف عدد الفازات فنجد ان تقويم وجه واحد نصف الموجة يعطى نفس تردد المصدر، تقويم موجة كاملة يعطى 2×تردد المصدر، نصف موجة 3 فاز يعطى 3×تردد المصدر و موجة كاملة 3 فاز يعطى 6×تردد المصدر و كلما زاد التردد كان أفضل فى التخلص منه حيث نفس المكثف تزداد كفاءته لإنخفاض مقاومته بنفس نسبة التردد.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أغسطس 2015)

هنا نجد نفس الدائرة ولكن بدخل نبضى و بنفس الألوان




نجد هنا أن تغيير عرض النبضة أصبح ممكنا و من ثم كل القيم السابقة قابلة للتغيير حسب عرض النبضة، و يلزم إعادة حساب كل نسبة عرض لإرتفاع بمفكوك فورير لتحديد الترددات و قيمها، لكن حساب الجهد المستمر أصبح سهلا لكونها مستطيلة الشكل و متوسطها الحسابى سهل، ببساطه:
الإرتفاع × العرض ÷ المسافة بين النبضتين أى
الفولت × زمن عرض النبضة ÷ الزمن بين النبضتين.
هنا أيضا يجب مناقشة الأوجه المتعددة، فلو نظرنا هنا للدائرة 3 فاز سنجد أن تغيير عرض النبضة من السهل جدا أن يتعدى زمن نبضة الوجه الآخر و يصبح زوج من الدايودات مفتوح فى أن وهذا يجعل الحمل مشتركا لحظيا بينهما مما يزيد من قدرة الخرج.




من المقدمة السابقة نجد أنه عندما يسحب الحمل تيار، سيتغير جهد الخرج بسبب تفريغ المكثف أولا ثم أن عندما يزداد السحب يدخل تأثير دائرة المصدر مثل المحول و هبوط الجهد على الثنائيات الخ.
أعلم أن هناك العديد من القراء الأعزاء سيعترضون لأن جهد الثنائى 0.6 فولت لكن بعضهم سيقول 0.7 و سينشأ جدال، حسنا لماذا لا نحتكم لمن صنع هذه الأشياء؟
هذه صورة من الداتا شيت للثنائى الشهير 1N4004 و آخر شهير ولكنه سريع يستخدم فى دوائر التقطيع





نلاحظ أن الثنائى 1N4004 بالجدول السفلى يكون عليه 1.1 فولت أثناء مرور 1 أمبير و الثانى بالجدول العلوى عليه فولت بحسب رقمه فالرقم المناسب للجهود 50 إلى 300 عليه 1 فولت ثم الأعلى 1.3 و أخيرا 1.7 فولت!
و السبب اختلاف نسبة الشوائب و أسباب أخرى.
إذن لننسى قصة 0.6 هذه و نعتمد الداتا شيت دوما فالمسألة بالغة الخطورة حيث لو لدينا 3 أمبير تمر فى دايود باعتبار 0.6 سنتوقع حرارة 1.8 وات بينما حسب الداتا شيت هى 1.7×3= 5.1 وات وهذا إن لم يبرد سيتلف الدايود.
أرجو أن نلاحظ أن هناك شروط مذكورة أيضا بالداتا شيت منها درجة الحرارة حيث ينخفض الفولت بارتفاع الحرارة و العكس.
مما سبق نجد أن أسباب تغير الفولت عديدة و غير ثابتة أى من المستحيل تصميم دائرة تغذية لها جهد ثابت لا يتأثر بجهد الدخول و تيار الحمل و تغير الحرارة.
الحل أن نستخدم دائرة لتثبيت الجهد وهى ببساطة دائرة تستشعر جهد الخرج و تقارنه بجهد مرجعى ثابت ثم تضبط الخرج بناء على ذلك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أغسطس 2015)

*مثبت الجهد*
تتكون مثبتات الجهد من المكونات الثلاث المبينه بالصورة:
الجهد المرجعى و مكبر الخطأ و المتحكم




الجزء الأيسر و الممثل بالقنطرة و المرشح هو جزء اختيارى بحت فقد لا يكون موجودا مثلا فى أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية ووحدات التحويل من مستمر لمستمر DC-DC وقد يكون جزء من المتحكم كما فى وحدات تغذية موتورات التيار المستمر. لكن المهم هو فهم الأجزاء الباقية.
يتكون المتحكم من صمام تحكم و دائرة موائمة، و أقول هنا صمام تحكم لكونه يصلح أن يكون أى من أغلب وسائل التحكم فى التيار فهو قد يكون ثايريستور أو ترانزيستور أو موسفيت أو IGBT ولهذا تكون دائرة الموائمة هى للتنسيق بين خرج المكبر و متطلبات هذا الصمام و الهدف المراد تحقيقه.
الهدف المراد تحقيقه هنا إما تحكم تدريجى فيسمى منظم خطى أو التحكم النبضى فيسمى "مفتاحى – تقطيعى" أو سمه ما شئت.
قبل أن نناقش التركيب يجب أن نعلم ما نبحث عنه وهو ما يسمى خصائص المثبت:
1- تثبيت الخرج ضد الدخول. وهو عندما يكون الحمل ثابتا، كم يتغير جهد الخرج عندما يتغير الدخول من أقل قيمة مسموحة لأعلى قيمة، و يتكرر هذا مرة و الحمل أقل ما يكون و مرة عندما يكون أعلى ما يكون.
2- تثبيت الخرج عندما يطبق الدخل فجأة، فالبعض يسمح بارتفاع لحظى كبير قبل احكام السيطرة مما قد يكون خطرا على الحمل.
3- كم يظهر من هذا الدخل فى الخرج لو كان هذا التغير من جهد متردد؟
4- كم يتغير الخرج عندما يزداد حمل الخرج تدريجا من صفر أمبير إلى حمل كامل.
5- كم يتغير الخرج لو طبق هذا الحمل فجأة.
6- كم يكون هذا التغير فى حال رفع الحمل فجأة (الحالة 4 و الحالة 5).
7- ما هو تأثير درجة الحرارة على القيم السابقة.
ألآن لنرى كيف تترجم هذه المكونات لدائرة واقعية 




سنجد أن الزينر هو الجهد المرجعى و مكبر الخطأ هنا هو الترانزيستور Q2 و صمام التحكم هو Q1 و دائرة الموائمة Interface هى المقاومة R1
كيف تعمل؟
المقاومة R1 تمد الترانزيستور Q1 بتيار انحياز يكفى ليكون مفتوح و موصل بكامل طاقته – أعلم أنك ستقول حال التشبع ولكنى قد أخالفك الرأى و قريبا سنرى لماذا!!
الزينر لا خلاف عليه وكونه فى دائرة المشع Emitter للترانزيستور Q2 يجعل Q2 فى وضعية بحيث يجب أن يرتفع جهد قاعدته Base لأعلى من جهد الزينر على الأقل بقيمة 0.5 فولت وهو جهد الفتح Cutin voltage لكى يبدأ العمل، و 0.6 ليكون فاعلا وهذه هى المقارنة بالمرجع و تكبير جهد الخطأ.
لنفترض أن المقاومة المتغيرة عند المنتصف تماما أى أن الجزء R1=R2 وهنا متى بلغ الخرج ضعف قيمة الزينر+ 0.5 سيبدأ الترانزيستور Q2 فى سحب تيار من المقاومة R1 و سيكون عاملا عند 0.6 فولت ساحبا تيار من المفترض ذهابه إلى قاعدة Q1 و الذى يسبب توصيله، هكذا يقل توصيل Q1 و يمنع الخرج من الازدياد لأن كلما زاد الخرج زاد جهد النقطة Vs و من ثم تيار قاعدة Q2 و الذى يضرب فى بيتا Q2 و يظهر مسحوبا من R1 مقللا من توصيل Q1 حتى لو وصل Q2 "نظريا" للتشبع سيصبح جهد قاعدة Q1 هو جهد الزينر أى أن الخرج سيكون أقل من Vs
لنعطى للزينر قيمة 4.4 لنرى بالحساب كيف تسير الأمور وهى قيمة غير عملية لكن أسهل حسابيا
جهد القاعدة = جهد الزينر + جهد القاعدة باعث 0.6 فولت
4.4 + 0.6 = 5 فولت أى عند 5 فولت سيسحب Q2 تيار من قاعدة Q1 متحكما فى كميه التيار الخارج للحمل
بما أن جهد القاعدة Vs هو 5 فولت إذن الخرج 10 فولت لإفتراضنا أن المقاومة المتغيرة فى المنتصف تماما.

لو زاد الحمل فى الخرج أى زاد التيار سيحاول خفض جهد الخرج، مما يقلل من قيمة 10 فولت و من ثم نصفها الـ 5 فولت على قاعدة Q2 فيقل تيار القاعدة و من ثم تيار مجمع Q2 تاركا مزيد من التيار من المقاومة R1 لكى يذهب للترانزيستور Q1 لكى يمرر تيار أكثر.
لو قل الحمل فى الخرج، وارتفع الفولت عن 10 فولت سيرتفع بالتالى النصف الـ5 فولت و بالتالى تيار قاعدة Q2 و من ثم تيار مجمعه و الذى يسحبه من R1 أى من الذاهب لقاعدة Q1 فيقل توصيله ليخفض الخرج.
من الشرح يمكن أن نغير قيمة الخرج بتغيير وضع المقاومة المتغيرة، فلو حركنا المنزلق لأسفل تصبح مثلا R2 = ضعف R1 إذن سيظل 5 فولت على R1 ولكن على R2 الضعف أى 10 فولت و بالتالى الخرج يصبح 15 فولت.
ولو صار Q2 فى حال التشبع "نظريا" أى سحب أعلى تيار، أو تلف كقصر سيكون جهد قاعدة Q1 هو جهد الزينر أى 4.4 و يطرح منه جهد القاعدة باعث للترانزيستور Q1 فيكون الخرج 3.8 فولت. هذا فقط لتوضيح كيف كلما زاد توصيل Q2 قلل من الخرج.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أغسطس 2015)

لنناقش الان ما هى عيوب هذه الدائرة الخطية و كيف نحسنها و ما هى حدود عملها
أظن أن الغالبية ستفترض مثالية المكونات ، حسنا لنناقش كل منها و دوره. لنبدأ بالترانزيستور Q1 والذى يعتبره الغالبية حجر الزاوية فى هذه الدائرة.
لو نظرنا للأحمال ذات التيارالقليل حتى 1 أمبير سنجد أن هذه الدائرة تفى بالغرض لكن لو أردنا تيار حمل 20 أمبير مثلا سنختار ترانزيستور يتحمل تيار أعلى من هذا مثلا 30 أمبير مثل 2N3771 أو 2N3772 أو ربما أكثر، سنجد أن المشكلة الأساسية أن هذه الترانزيستورات لها معامل تكبير "بيتا" منخفض أى حتى 40 مقارنة بالرقم 100 و اكثر للترانزيستورات الصغيرة وتنخفض حتى 15 عند التيار العالى 20 أمبير.
ليست المشكلة فى التكبير ولكن فى قيمة تيار القاعدة ، هنا 20 ÷ 15 = 1.33 أمبير
بالرجوع للداتا شيت ستجد انه عند تيار أقرب للقيمة العظمى تقل بيتا أكثر وهذا يتطلب منا تقليل قيمة المقاومة R1 أكثر للحصول على أقل جهد ممكن بين المجمع و الباعث CE. فالفاقد كحرارة = هذا الفولت × تيار الحمل 20 أمبير ولو الفولت = 5 سيكون الفقد 100 وات .. أليست كبيرة؟!!
حسنا ولماذا لا نقترب من التشبع أو حتى نستغله؟؟
هذه دائرة مجمع مشترك Common Collector أى تابع الباعث Emitter Follower ولا تدخل فى حال التشبع لأن الشرط أن يرتفع جهد القاعدة عن جهد المجمع للدخول فى التشبع.
لاحظ أن كلما قلت قيمة R1 قرب جهد القاعدة من المجمع لكنه سيبقى دوما أقل
جهد القاعدة = جهد المجمع "وهو هنا جهد مصدر التغذية" – حاصل ضرب المقاومة × تيار القاعدة. 
أيضا تيار القاعدة للترانزيستور Q1 سيمر عبر الترانزيستور Q2 و بالتالى خلال الزينر و حاصل ضرب هذا التيار 1.33 × الجهد الذى اخترناه 4.4 سيكون 5.852 وات أى يجب أن يكون 6 وات ليتحمل و عند زيادة تيار القاعدة سيزداد فى الزينر و ربما نحتاج لقدرات أكبر – تذكر لا يجوز توصيل الزينر على التوازى فضلا عن ارتفاع ثمنه وحاجته لمبرد.
سيكون الحل اختيار ترانزيستور ذو تيار أعلى حتى لا نقترب كثيرا من منطقة انخفض بيتا القريبة من التشبع وهذا يرفع ثمنه كثيرا.
إذن الحل أن نستخدم دارلنجتون كما بالصورة




من الشرح السابق نجد أن كلاهما لن يصل للتشبع و الفائدة الوحيدة المحققة هى ارتفاع قيمة R1 و الحاجة لزينر ذو تيار أقل نتيجة انخفاض تيار القاعدة وهذا فى حد ذاته خطوة جيدة.
الآن ما هو مدى الدخول الذى يظل يعطى خرجا ثابتا؟؟
لاشك أن أعلى جهد هو تحمل Q1,Q3 فلو كانا يتحملا 60 فولت إذن نتوقع أن يكون أعلى جهد للدخول 60 فولت..
البعض سيدعى 70 لأن الخرج = 10 و التحمل 60 لكن حتى لو كان الخرج ثابت عند قيمة 10 ولا يتغير بالمقاومة، فلا نخاطر بتعدى الحدود عند البدء حيث الخرج = صفر و لم يبدأ العمل بعد و أيضا عند زيادة الحمل أو قصر الخرج.
حسنا الخرج 10 فولت و نقطة التقاء R1 بقاعدة Q3 و مجمع Q2 سيكون عليها 13.1 فولت كما بالرسم، كما اتفقنا سننسى 0.6 فولت و نقرأ الداتا شيت الذى يقول أن 2N3772 عند 20 أمبير سيكون جهد القاعدة/باعث 2.7 فولت أما الترانزيستور الآخر فهو 2 أمبير وممكن أن يكون جهده مقارب للقيمة 0.6 فولت .
من قانون أوم 60- 13.1 – 0.6 = 46.3 فولت و نقسمها على قيمة R1 يكون التيار المار فيها و الذى يجب أن يذهب لمكان ما البعض لقاعدة Q3 و الباقى مجمع Q2.
لكى يكون تيار الحمل 20 أمبير يجب أن يكون تيار قاعدة Q3 = 20 ÷ حاصل ضرب بيتا1 × بيتا3
لو بيتا3= 40 سيكون 40×15 = 600 و بالتالى
20÷600 = 33 مللى أمبير و بالتالى
قيمة المقاومة R1 = 46.3 ÷ 0.033 = 1403 أوم على أقصى تقدير و بقدرة 46.3 × 0.033 = 1.5279 وات على الأقل .... المعادلة 1
عندما يكون الحمل = صفرا سيمر هذا التيار فى الترانزيستور Q2 إلى الزينر و الذى أصبح لا يشكل أى مشكلة.
الآن ما هو أقل فولت يصلح ؟
سيكون عندما يصبح Q2 مغلقا Off و كل تيار R1 يمر للدارلنجتون إلى الحمل أى
الخرج 10 فولت مطروحا منها 2.7 و 0.6 = 6.7 فولت على قاعدة Q3 أو نسمها نقطة R1Q3
المقاومة R1 كانت 1400 أوم بالكاد تكفى عند دخول 60 فولت، الآن لا يمر تيار كافى، لذا يجب أن نقلل قيمتها لنقبل جهد دخول أقل.
احتاج الدارلنجتون 33 مللى لكى يعمل، إذن لنبقى هذا التيار. ماتزال نقطة R1Q3 عند 6.7 فولت إذن لو أردنا 30 فولت ستكون R1 = (30-6.7) ÷ 0.033 = 23.3 فولت ÷ 0.033 أمبير = 706 أوم ... هذا رائع لنخفض أكثر إلى 15 فولت
ستكون R1 = (15-6.7) ÷ 0.033 = 8.3 فولت ÷ 0.033 أمبير = 252 أوم
هل راجعنا حال القيمة العظمى؟ المعادلة1؟
التيار أصبح فولت46.3 ÷ 252 أوم سيصبح 184 مللى أمبير وهو سيمر فى الزينر ليصبح 0.8 وات أى 1 وات و المزيد من خفض جهد الدخول يعنى المزيد من التيار مما قد يضطرنا لإضافة ترانزيستور ثالث للدارلنجتون.
نلاحظ أن جهد الخرج يجب ان يزداد أو يقل حتى يتغير جهد قاعدة Q2 و من ثم التيار الخ وهذا يسمى جهد الخطأ و كلما زاد كسب الترانزيستور Q2 مع كسب باقى الترانزيستورات Q1,Q3 قل هذا الخطأ و تحسن تثبيت الخرج.
نظرا لعدم وجود مكثفات بالدائرة فنتوقع إستجابة فورية لكن لو الدخول به مركبة مترددة نتيجة التقويم أو غيره، فهذا التغير سيمر عبر R1 لقاعدة الترانزيستور للخرج و الذى يستجيب مقلللا من تأثيره لكنه سيظل موجودا بنسبة هذا الخطأ الذى تحدثنا عنه الفقرة السابقة. أيضا يمكن تقليله باستخدام مكثفات على قاعدة الترانزيستور حتى لا تنتقل. هذا يعطى نتائج جيدة لكنه سيؤخر استجابة المكبر ككل لتغير الخرج مما قد يسبب ارتفاع الخرج قبل استقراره .
الترانزيستور الثالث قد لا يكون مجديا كسابقيه ولكن سيكون عمليا إن استخدمنا PNP بدلا من NPN هكذا




حيث نرى أننا يمكننا أن ندفع بالترانزيستور Q4 للتشبع كاملا فيوفر التيار اللازم لقيادة Q3 Q1 بينما نتحكم فقط فى تيار قاعدته وهو أقل بكثير.
لكن هناك أمر قد اختلف، وضع PNP يجعله باعث مشترك CE و الخرج من المجمع C و هذا يعكس اداؤه، هنا لن تعمل الدائرة فلو حاول الخرج الزيادة سيزداد توصيل Q2 مما يزيد السحب من قاعدة B Q4 مما يزيد من تياره الذاهب ليكبر فى Q3 Q1 فيزداد الخرج أكثر مما يجعله يقف عند الحد الأعلى أو بالعكس فيقف عند الحد الأدنى. لذا يجب أن نضيف عاكس وجه أخر مناظر له على الجانب الآخر هكذا




الآن لو ارتفع الخرج سيظهر هذا الارتفاع مكبرا على مجمع Q2 النقطه 1 و معكوسا أى سيظهر انخفاض فى جهد النقطة 1 وهو على قاعدة Q5 فيقلل توصيله و يقل تياره المسحوب من Q4 و بالتبعية يقلل الخرج
الآن لنحسن الخرج يجب أن نزيد التكبير أو الكسب للترانزيستور Q2 و Q5 و هذا سيعقد الأمور..
إذن لماذا لا نستخدم مكبر عمليات؟؟ وهذا موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أغسطس 2015)

*استخدام مكبر العمليات:*

استخدام مكبر العمليات:
لو أردنا زيادة كسب المكبر يمكن إضافة أى دوائر بالترانزيستور المعروفة لكن أسهلها هى استخدام مكبر عمليات حيث يمكنك أن تحدد الكسب بسهولة فهو
الكسب = المقاومة Rf مقسومة على Rs و كل ما عليك مراعاته أن تكون Rs تساوى 10 أمثال المقاومة المتغيرة حتى لا تؤثر على قيمتها.




طبعا باستخدام 3 ترانزيستور سيكون تيار قاعدة Q4 فى حدود بضع مللى أمبير وهو ما يمكن لأى مكبر عمليات أن يوفره.
ما يجب أن نهتم به فى اختيار المكبر هو
1- أن يكون جهد التغذية مناسب لتشغيله فمثلا 741 لا يعمل بأقل من 9 فولت بينما LM358 يبدأ من 3 فولت.
2- أن يصل جهد الخرج لقرابة الصفر و 741 لا ينزل خرجه لأقل من 2.5 فولت بينما LM358 يصل إلى 0.2 فولت.
3- أن لا يكون سريع الإستجابة فيسبب اهتزاز الدوائر و الخرج فمثلا LM358 أقصى تردد له 1 ميجا بينما LM318 يصل لأكثر من 15 ميجا.
الآن أين نوصل Vcc,Vzz بالدائرة
يمكننا أن نوصلهما بالخرج الثبت لكن لو الخرج متغير سيحد ذلك من الجهد الأدنى الممكن الوصول إليه، لذا يمكن توصيله بجهد الدخول، ولو كان أعلى مما تتحمله هذه الدوائر فيمكن استخدام مثبت آخر لهذا الغرض فقط.
استخدام مكبر عمليات لا يقتصر فى الحقيقة على زيادة الكسب ولكنه يوفر سهولة كبيرة فى إضافة دوائر حماية متنوعه مثل الحد من التيار المار للحمل و الحماية ضد القصر الخ.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 أغسطس 2015)

استخدام موسفيت و IGBT
مشكلة الترانزيستور الرئيسى Q1 هى انخفاض بيتا فى التيارات العالية لكن الموسفيت لا يعانى من هذا القصور فغالبية وحدات موسفيت القدرة تبدأ التوصيل عند جهد بين البوابة و الباعث Vgs حوالى 2 إلى 4 فولت و تصبح تامة التوصيل عند 6 إلى 8 فولت و كل الخواص تعطى عند 10 فولت و أقصى تحمل هو 20 إلى 24 فولت بحسب رقم الترانزيستور، غنى عن الذكر أن هناك وحدات صممت لجهد 5 فولت و لكنها صممت أصلا للتعامل مع الوحدات الرقمية و من هذا لا نتوقع التصرف الأمثل فى الدوائر الخطية مالم ينص على ذلك فى الداتا شيت.
أذكر هنا بالقيم السابقة " حوالى 2 إلى 4 فولت " الخ، هذا التراوح بين الوحدات ذات نفس الرقم حتى لا نفترض قيم مقدسة مثل 0.6 فولت للترانزيستور العادى. 
استخدام موسفيت سيغنينا عن الحاجة لدائرة دارلتجتون و المقاومة R1 يمكن ببساطة أن تكون بضع كيلو أوم بلا مشاكل مما يتيح استخدام ترانزيستور ذو تيار قليل و كسب عالى فى Q2 كما يتيح استخدام وحدات تيار عالى مباشرة كالدائرة بالرسم.




لكننا كنا نتحدث عن التيار و الآن نحن نتحدث عن الفولت، هل تغيرت الأمور؟
لو ارتفع الخرج سيرتفع جهد قاعدة Q2 فيزيد تياره و ينخفض جهد نقطه المجمع / بوابه مما يزيد جهد البوابة / مصدر Vgs للموسفيت فيزيد توصيله وهذا عكس ما نريد، لذا يجب استخدام إما ترانزيستور PNP تابع مهبطى فى Q2 و نخسر الكسب أو نضيف ترانزيستور عاكس هكذا.




الآن لو ارتفع الخرج سيزيد توصيل Q3 فيقل جهد المجمع C و من ثم جهد قاعدة Q2 فيقل توصيله و تياره فيقل جهد البوابة / مصدر فيقل توصيل Q1 مقلللا من الخرج.
بالنسبة لمكبر العمليات فالأمر أصبح أسهل كما بالرسم




لو ارتفع الخرج سيرتفع خرج المكبر بنسبة التكبير المذكورة فيرتفع جهد البوابة فيقل الفرق بين البوابة و المصدر فيقل توصيل الموسفت مخفضا الخرج.
نلاحظ هنا مشكلة الموسفيت أن جهد البوابة / مصدر يجب أن يكون من 4 إلى 8 فولت وهو المدى العامل للموسفيت من القطع للتوصيل وهذا يحد من أقل قيمة بين الدخول و الخروج لذا فهو ليس الأنسب لوحدات LDO و لكنه لا يشكل عائق فى الوحدات النبضية كما سنرى لاحقا.

ما يجب مراعاته عند اختيار الموسفيت
1 – أن يتحمل 1.5 مرة مثل الفولت الأقصى للدخول تحسبا للطوارئ (راجع الداتا شيت).
2 – أن يتحمل على الأقل 1.5 مرة مثل التيار الأقصى للحمل و الأفضل الرجوع للداتا شيت لمنحنى التحميل و الذى يربط فرق الجهد بالتيار.
بالطبع يمكن اختيار سالب N-ch للوحدات العادية أو موجب P-ch لوحدات LDO ذات الإنخفاض الأقل لكن لكثرة استخدام الأول قد تجده أقل سعرا و يتحمل فولت أعلى.

استخدام IGBT
ما يجب مراعاته فى IGBT أنه ترانزيستور عادى NPN يفتح باستخدام MOSFET فى تركيبة دارلنجتون وقد كان يرجى منه التفوق على كلاهما لكن الواقع أثبت عكس ذلك فجهد التشبع بين طرفى الترانزيستور يكون 2 فولت و احيانا أعلى مما يسبب فقدا كبيرا فى الحرارة فتركيبة الوحدة كدارلنجتون لا تسمح بجعل وصلة القاعدة / مجمع للترانزيستور بأن تكون أمامية Forward Biased مما يجعل الفولت بين المجمع و الباعث عالى نوعا ما ولن يصل لقيمة التشبع المتوقعة. و إذا قورن بمقاومة الموسفيت عند الفتح و التى وصلت بضع مللى أوم سنجد أن الموسفيت أصبح أفضل.
أعتقد أن IGBT كان ضرورة و حلم تحقق فى فترة ما لكنه فقد بريقة بتطور الموسفيت الحالى.
هذا فضلا عن سهولة توصيل الموسفيت على التوازى وصعوبة ذلك فى IGBT و قد كانت الحاجة ماسة عندما لم يتوافر موسفيت بتيار عالى و فولت عالى لكن حاليا يمكن أن تجد 1000 فولت بتيارات عشرات الأمبير أو فولت متوسط مع تيارات مئات الأمبير – فقط قوم بويارة لأحد مواقع الشركات المنتجة ستجد ما لم تتصوره.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أغسطس 2015)

*الجهد المرجعى - الزينر*

الجهد المرجعى :
وهو إما زينر أو دائرة متكاملة و الزينر كما يعلم الجميع مجرد دايود له جهد انهيار محدد لكن مالا يعلمه الكثير أنه غير دقيق، فالجهد عليه يتغير بتغير التيار المار فيه كما يثبت منحنى الخواص له كما بالشكل،




المنحنيات لمجموعة الزينر المبينة أرقامها وهى عائلة بقدرة 5 وات.
كل خط رأسى يمثل رقم من السلسلة وله فولت محدد وتبدأ بأقلها فولت على أقصى اليسار تدريجا. نلاحظ أن المحور الرأسى يمثل التيار المار به، فنجد أن الوحدات الأقل فولت قد يتغير الفولت عليها بتغير التيار حتى 1 أو 2 فولت وهو يكاد يكون ضعف قيمة الزينر، فمثلا رابع خط من اليسار يبدأ من 2.5 إلى 4.5 فولت، فضلا عن أن الوحدات ذات التيار العالى مكلفة جدا ولا تناظر الدقة المتدنية التى نحصل عليها منها، ولا ننسى تاثرة بدرجة الحرارة.

البعض قد يظن أننا لو وضعنا زينر ذو وات أعلى فى دائرة يمر بها تيار كبير سيجعله يعمل دون مشاكل.
رجاء ان لا ننسى أن القدرة الحرارية المتولدة به و المطلوب التخلص منها إما بالإشعاع فى الهواء أو التوصيل بمبرد كافى تخضع لنفس القانون:
التيار × الفولت و التيار هنا الفعلى المار به و الذى يزيد لو رفع الحمل عنه فجأة وهذه الحرارة ستجعله يبدأ بقيمة فولت ما و تتغير عندما يسخن.

لذا إقتصر استخدام الزينر على دوائر الحماية و دوائر القص حيث فى دوائر الحماية لو ارتفع الجهد ينهار الزينر فيقدح ثايريستور للتيار المستمر أو تراياك للمتردد فيكون قصر على خط التغذية ليحرق فيوز فيما هو معروف بدائرة Crawbar أو "العتلة" أو قضيب الحماية تشبها بذلك المسمى بذات الإسم و المستخدم فى دوائر الضغط العالى عند الخطر وهو متصل جيدا بالأرضى للأمان، فيلقى على خطوط التيار لتفعيل دوائر الحماية لتفصل التيار أسرع من الذهاب لمفتاح القطع و فصل التيار عند الطوارئ.




طبعا لاحاجة للتوضيح أن لو كان الحمل مثلا TTL أى 5 فولت يكون الزينر 5.1 أو 5.6 فولت و لو كان الحمل مثلا 2 أمبير يكون الثايريستور 8 أمبير أو أعلى و الفيوز 3 أمبير حتى نضمن أن قصر الثايريستور لا يسبب تلفه – فقط يتلف الفيوز، و تيار الفيوز لا يسبب احتراق مصدر التغذية أيضا.
أما الدقة فالخرج هنا ثابت وليس من النوع المتغير القابل للضبط فضلا عن أن المطلوب الحماية منه هو انهيار الترانزيستور المتحكم فيمر الدخل بكامله للخرج وهو فرق عادة كبير.
دوائر القص هى ببساطة مقاومة و زينر للأرضى أو بين خطين فإن زاد الجهد عن المسموح يحمى الزينر مدخل الجهاز أو الميكرو أو يقى من التشويه فى مكبر نتيجة إرتفاع جهد الدخل الخ كما بالرسم الأيسر.




أما بالنسبة للجهد المتردد فيمكن وضع 2 زينر متعاكسين كما بالرسم الأيمن و المسماة Back to Back بنفس القيمة و يفضل استخدام مقاومتين متساويتين ليكون الخرج متماثلا حول الصفر.
لعدم دقة و ثبات جهد الزينر ففى الوحدات ذات الدقة العالية تستخدم متكاملة مثل TL431 و سنشرحها فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 أغسطس 2015)

*الوحدات المرجعية tl431*

الوحدات المرجعية :TL431
هذه الوحدات مبنية على فكرة عبقرية نشرها الباحث ديفيد هيبلير David Hilbiber عام 1964 حيث أثبت أن لو لدينا وصلتين سيليكون متماثلتين "دايودين مثلا" و يمر فى كل منهما تيار مختلف، فرغم أن قيمتى التيارين ستتغير بالحرارة و سيتغير الفولت إلا أن التغير فى الفرق بينهما لو اختير بدقة سيلاشى كل منهما الآخر، وعليه فإن الدائرة المبينه بالرسم ستعطى جهدا ثابتا قرابة 1.25 فولت لا يتأثر بالفولت او الحرارة وهما من المشاكل الرئيسية فى الزينر.
الوصلتين هنا هما القاعدة/باعث BE للترانزيتورين T1,T2 و المقاومات تحدد الفرق بين تياراتهما لذا فالفرق بينهما نتيجة الطرح بمكبر العمليات سيعطى المرجع الثابت.




هذه النظرية استخدمت لبناء متكاملة المرجع الثابت و التى لايخلو منها وحدة تغذية حاسب أو مصدر تغذية جيد. 




تتكون هذه المتكاملة كما بالصورة اليسرى من مولد الجهد المرجعى السابق شرحه مع مكبر عمليات لتوفير التيار اللازم لتشغيل ترانزيستور الخرج الذى يسمح بتيار حتى 100 مللى أمبير و للمتكامله ثلاث أطراف:
1- ألمرجع Reference وهو مدخل لتغير قيمة الجهد على طرف الكاثود. لو وصل بالكاثود، سيكون الخرج هو الجهد المرجعى 2.44 إلى 2.55 فولت.
2- الكاثود حيث يكون جهد الخرج.
3- الأنود ويوصل عادة بالأرض أو السالب

سيقول البعض حسنا هناك 0.11 فولت بين الصغرى و العظمى، أجل و لكنها أولا توازى 4.5% بدلا من 10 % أو أكثر للزينر و ثانيا قيمة لا تتغير لكل وحدة بتغير التيار و الحرارة على خلاف الزينر.




الدائرة اليسرى تبين التوصيل للجهد المرجعى و اليمنى تيبن كيف يمكنك زيادة الخرج وليس الجهد المرجعى، فمازال الجهد المرجعى ثابتا بين الطرف 1 المسمى reference و الأنود كما بالصورة.
الداتا شيت به عديد من التطبيقات الأخرى لهذه المتكاملة كمرجع متغير و مصدر تيار ثابت حتى أنها تستخدم كمكبر صوت ذو قدرة صغيرة.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أغسطس 2015)

*المتكاملات الخطية*

المتكاملات الخطية:
بدلا من هذه الدوائر المعقدة، صنعت الشركات دوائر متكاملة لتثبيت الفولت منها الثابت مثل عائلة LM78xx للجهود الموجبة حتى 1 أمبير و منها حتى 3 أمبير و السالبة مثل LM79xx و منها المتغير الموجب مثل LM317 حتى 1 أمبير و LM338 حتى 3 أمبير و LM350 حتى 5 أمبير فقط و منها السالب أيضا LM337.
هذه المتكاملات تحتوى أكثر من 20 ترانزيستور لتحقيق عدة مزايا لا يوفرها الزينر، فإضافة لمرجع مثل TL431 دائره لتوفير التيار و دوائر حماية متعددة ضد الحرارة و الحمل الزائد و تتلخص مزاياها فى:
1- تثبيت خرج جيد 22 مللى فولت ضد تغير الدخل على المدى الكامل.
2- تثبيت خرج جيد 0.3% ضد تغير الحمل على المدى الكامل.
3 – تثبيت خرج جيد 0.4 فولت ضد تغير الحرارة لأقصى درجة (80 مئوية) وعند ارتفاع حرارة جسمها تقلل من تيار الحمل آليا لتقليل الحرارة المتولدة.
4- محمية ضد زيادة الحمل حيث لا يزيد التيار عن حده الأقصى كثيرا .
5- محمية ضد القصر فلو حدث قصر على الحمل لا تتلف الوحدة ولا يزيد التيار عن حده كثيرا.
6- خاصية التلف الآمن حيث تلف القطعة لا يعطى أى خرج (الخرج = صفر) عوضا عن وضع كل جهد الدخول على الحمل متلفا إياه مالم نستخدم دائرة العتله السابقة.
هذا فضلا عن رخص ثمنها مما يجعلها خيارا ممتازا لكافة التطبيقات المحلية أى على البوردة ذاتها بالمقارنة بتوزيع الطاقة من لوحة أم لبوردات عديدة مركبة عليها.
من أهم النقاط الواجب ملاحظتها أن هناك حد أدنى للفرق بين الدخول و الخروج لتوفير هذه المزايا وهو هنا 2.5 فولت، أى أن باستخدام 7805 لدوائر منطقية يجب أن لا يقل التغذية عن 7.5 فولت.
الكثير يسأل ، لماذا تسخن؟ حسنا القدرة (الحرارة المتولدة) = فرق الفولت × التيار
ولو اخذنا الحد الأدنى سنجد 2.5 فولت × 1 أمبير = 2.5 وات وهذا كثير
لكن غالبا ما لا يلاحظ ارتفاع فى الحرارة لكوننا نستخدم دوائر تستهلك تيار قليل مثلا 0.1 أمبير مما يجعل الحرارة المتولدة غير محسوسة.
لكن لا تنسى أنها هناك ، ولا تخضع للعواطف ولا للمفاجئات، زادت الحرارة ، قم بقياس فرق الجهد و التيار إن كانت القدرة 1 وات أو اكثر استخدم مبرد دون تساؤل.
من الطبيعى أن تزداد الحرارة عندما نفكر فى استخدام 12 فولت للحاجة لريلاى أو غيره مع ميكرو يحتاج 5 فولت وهذا سيزيد من الحرارة لا شك إلا لو كان 7805 لا يغذى سوى الميكرو، لكن أحيانا نضع RS232 و بضع حساسات أخرى مما يزيد التيار المطلوب و من ثم الحرارة المتولدة. استخدم الآفو تعلم ما يجرى ولا تقول لى محاكاة.
البعض يقترح تخفيض الفولت بزينر هكذا




تذكر أن نفس التيار يمر فى الزينر و المتكاملة و ما تريد حذفه من الحرارة المتولدة فى 7805 سيذهب الآن للزينر و الأخير لا يسهل تبريده بينما 7805 يمكن بسهولة.
مما سبق نستنتج أن من الأفضل أن نستخدم هذه الوحدات لفروق قليلة بين الدخل و الخرج لكن زيادة الفرق سيتبعها حرارة كبيرة يجب مراعاتها.
لو اردنا فولت غير تقليدى مثلا 5.6 فولت أو 13 فولت الخ يمكننا وضع دايود بين طرف المرجع و الأرض كما بالصورة، استخدم 7812 مع دايود ضوئى LED تحصل على شاحن 13.7 فولت / 1 أمبير للبطاريات الحامضية.




فمازالت المتكاملة تضع 5 فولت بين الخرج و المرجع ولكن المرجع الآن أعلى من الأرض بقيمة الدايود لذا أصبح الخرج هو المجموع.
لو أضفت LED سيرتفع الخرج بقيمة حسب لونه و لو أضفت زينر (عكس التوصيلة المبينه) سيضاف جهد الزينر للمثبت.
لو أردت جهد متغير فيمكن وضع الطرف المرجعى على مجزئ جهد كما بالصورة السفلى مكون من R1 و Rs
دوما تكون قيمة R1 ثابتة ولا تتغير و تختار بحيث لا تستهلك كثيرا من الطاقة و تسحب تيار كبير بدون داعى، ولا تنسى أن عليها 5 فولت مثبتة من المتكاملة ولو وضعتها 5 أوم ستستنفذ كل تيار المتكاملة واحد أمبير ولا يبقى شيء للحمل.
لذا يجب أن نبدأ مثلا بقيمة 500 أوم أو أكثر وهى تسحب 
5 فولت ÷ 500 أوم = 10 مللى أمبير و تستهلك 50 مللى وات وهذا لا بأس به. هذا التيار لا مسار له سوى أن يمر فى المقاومة الثانية من مجزئ الجهد Rs مسببا عليها فولت مناظر لما على المقاومة الأولى...
إذن كل 500 أوم أخرى تضعها كقيمة للمقاومة Rs يكون عليها 5 فولت و يضيف للخرج 5 فولت
أى كل 100 أوم تضيف 1 فولت وهكذا
إذن القانون هو فولت الخرج (5فولت) مقسوما على مقاومة الخرج R1 مضروبا مجموع المقاومتين يعطى جهد الحمل





حسنا لماذا إذن هذه الدائرة ليست مشهورة؟؟
ببساطة لعدة أسباب
أولا لن تعطى أقل من المرجع (هنا 5 فولت)
ثانيا يجب اختيار مقاومة بحيث لا تفقد كثيرا من تيار المتكاملة
ثالثا وهو الأهم أن تيار طرف المرجع كبير نسبيا و غير مستقر و يتأثر بتيار الحمل لكون هذه المتكاملة أصلا لم تصمم للجهد المتغير وهذا التيار يسبب خطأ فى الخرج ستجدة مكتوبا فى الداتا شيت
جهد الخرج = نفس المعادلة + تيار المرجع Io مضروبا فى Rs وهو لا يشكل خطرا لو كان ثابتا.
لكن لو شئت استخدم TL431 بدلا من المقاومة المتغيرة تحصل على جهد متغير.
لما سبق صممت الشركات المنتجة متكاملة أخرى راعت فيها هذه الأمور وهى LM317 حيث جعلت خرجها أقل ما يمكن 1.2 فولت و جعلت تيار طرف المرجع أقل ما يمكن 50 ميكروأمبير وهو ثابت لا يتأثر بالحمل و أسمته "الضبط" Adjust و اختصارا Adj و جعلت معظم تيارات المتكاملة تعود للحمل بدلا من هذا الطرف لذا فلها حد أدنى من تيار الحمل ما لم يسحب منها يختل التثبيت ولكنه قليل جدا 5 مللى أمبير فقط.




كما بالصورة من الداتا شيت سنجد نفس المعادلة و نفس الإضافة هنا ستجدها
I adj * R2
ولكن هنا هذا التيار كما ذكرت 50 ميكرو و ثابت القيمة
فلو كان أعلى قيمة له وهى 50 ميكرو مع مقاومة 5 ك وهى أعلى قيمة يمكن إضافتها سيكون الخطأ لا يتعدى 0.25 فولت عند أعلى قيمة وهى 30 فولت أى خطأ بسيط 0.8 %

الآن لو أردنا أكثر من 5 أمبير ماذا نفعل؟
هذا موضوعنا القادم بإذن الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 أغسطس 2015)

*زيادة التيار لمثبتات المتكاملات الخطية*

زيادة التيار لمثبتات المتكاملات الخطية:
صنع من الوحدات السابقة 1 أمبير و أقل و 3 أمبير و 5 أمبير فقط و طبعا كلما زاد التيار زاد الفقد كحرارة لكون هذه الدوائر ذات كفاءة منخفضة وهى الآن لا تستخدم سوى قرب الجهد المطلوب لأسباب سنناقشها فى المقارنة بين الخطى و النبضى فضلا عن أنه من المفضل أن يكون كل كارت عليه مثبت جهد لتقليل التداخل بين الكروت فى الأنظمة المتعددة الكروت، وهذا دعا لتصنيع وحدات ذات هبوط قليل Low Drop Out و اختصارا LDO حتى تستخدمها عند جهد أقرب من الخرج عن تلك التقليدية و ستكون الموضوع التالى بإذن الله .
لزيادة التيار عما سبق، أولا لماذا لا نوصل الوحدات على التوازى ولا حاجة لطول الشرح؟!!
السبب بسيط جدا أنه لا توجد وحدتين متماثلتين إطلاقا لذا لا يمكن توصيل وحدات TL431 على التوازى لهذا السبب.
ماذا عن 7805 و عائلتها؟ نفس المشكلة فمن الداتا شيت سنجد أن الخرج يتفاوت من وحدة لأخرى فى حدود 0.2 فولت لوحدات 5 فولت ويصل إلى 0.6 لوحدات 15 فولت وهذا يجعل التيار من نصيب الأعلاها خرجا فتشعر الأقل أن الخرج أعلى مما يجب فتوقف التغذية.
نفس الكلام بالنسبة للمتغيرة LM317 فجهد المرجع 1.2 فولت أيضا متراوح كما ذكرت من 1.2 إلى 1.3 وهذا يسبب نفس المشكلة، فالتوصيل على التوازى لا يصلح بدون مقاومات لتنسيق الأحمال و التى بدورها تزيد من الفقد.




هذه الدائرة من ملف الداتا شيت لشركة NS وهى تستخدم ترانزيستور PNP كما بالرسم العلوى و فكرته أن المقاومة RS تحسب على أساس جهد القاعدة/باعث VBE للترانزيستور مقسوما على التيار المطلوب مروره فى المثبت. فلو أردنا مثلا أن يمر 0.5 أمبير فى المثبت و جهد القاعدة/باعث VBE للترانزيستور = 1.3 فولت ستكون 1.3÷0.5 = 2.6 أوم
طالما التيار أقل من 0.5 أمبير فالمتكاملة تتحكم وتقوم وحدها بالخرج، وعندما يمر فى المتكاملة تيار حمل = 0.5 أمبير سيبدأ الترانزيستور فى التوصيل و هنا كلما زاد تيار الحمل زاد توصيل الترانزيستور و تحمل هو الفرق و هكذا يزداد التيار مع الإحتفاظ بكون الخرج هو خرج المتكاملة و يتمتع بكل مزاياها السابقة، لو زاد الخرج لأي سبب ستقلل المتكاملة من تيارها و من ثم يغلق الترانزيستور، و إن قل الخرج ستزيد المتكاملة من تيارها و من ثم تغذية قاعدة الترانزيستور فيزيد من تياره – فقط فقدنا نقطة Fail Safe أو الفشل الآمن فتلف الترانزيستور سيضع الدخل بكاملة على الخرج لذا يجب وضع دائرة الحماية crowbar أو "العتلة" التى سبق شرحها فى الزينر.
أرجو الا يشكو الكثير من عدم دقه هذه المعادلة و السبب ليس فى قانون أوم فلم يخرق منذ أن جعله الله ليحكم أول نفريغ كهربى فى أول سحابة تكونت فى أول كوكب فى الكون حتى الآن ولكن السبب أن الجهد 1.3 فولت بحسب الصانع سيزداد بزيادة التيار و يتأثر بالحرارة و يختلف من ترانزيستور لآخر بنفس الرقم ، لكون الفولت غير دقيق و من ثم ستكون النتائج...
يمكن زيادة الخرج عن تحمل ترانزيستور واحد بتوصيل مجموعة على التوازى مع مراعاة وضع مقاومات صغيرة متساوية واحدة فى دائرة باعث كل ترانزيستور لتساوى تقسيم الحمل بين الترانزيستورات و الدائرة تفصيلا موجودة فى الداتا شيت للدائرة LM317 ولا داعى لتكرارها.
لتقليل احتمال التلف للترانزيستور يمكن استخدام دائرة حماية ضد زيادة التيار كما بالرسم السفلى حيث عندما يمر أقصى تيار مسموح به فى المقاومة Rsc يكون عليها ما يكفى لتشغيل الترانزيستور Q2 و من ثم يكون قصر على المقاومة R1 التى تفتح Q1 و من ثم تتسبب فى غلق Q1 نسبيا ليحد من تيار الحمل لقيمة مقبولة.

قبل أن نترك الموضوع هناك خطأ شائع للأسف مدعوما ببرامج المحاكاة المتنوعة حيث يفترض أن دائرة تابع المهبط تصلح هنا بالمخالفة لمقترحات الشركات المصنعة، فمثلا هذه الدائرة وضعت فى منتديات كثيرة
"



"
لنناقشها مع الإفتراض الجدلى الخاطئ بأن هذه القيم التالية ثابتة لا تتأثر بالحرارة ولا تختلف من قطعة لأخرى ولا تتغير بتيار الحمل.
أول خطأ اعتمده برنامج المحاكاة هو المساواة بين جهد 1N4004 و جهد قاعدة/باعث VBE للترانزيستور فكلاهما فى تقديره وصلة سيليكون (!) بينما الأول تعرضنا له سابقا ويساوى 1.1 فولت و الثانى مرفق أسفل الدائرة و يساوى 1.5 فولت و هناك 0.4 فولت فرق بينهما كما بالرسم وتتغير حسب الظروف.
الخطأ الثانى للبرنامج افتراضه أن الخرج سيكون ثابتا مهما تغير التيار بينما هذا غير صحيح فجهد قاعدة/باعث VBE للترانزيستور يتغير بتغير التيار و درجة الحرارة.
الخطأ الثالث أنه أهمل التيار × المقاومة 0.47 و باعتبار التيار المطلوب من الدائرة 10 أمبير سيقسم على 3 و يمر كل ثلث فى مقاومة 0.47 مكونا فولت = 1.565 فولت متغير بحسب الحمل أى ان تثبيت الخرج لم يعد له وجود وبالتبعية كافة مزايا المتكاملة.
كل هذه الدوائر تعانى من الفقد العالى كحرارة نتيجة التحكم الخطى الذى يتطلب جهدا كبيرا بين الدخول و الخروج لذا لجأ البعض لإنتاج ما عرف بذات الإنخفاض القليل LDO وهو موضوعنا التالى بإذن الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 أغسطس 2015)

*دوائر الهبوط المنخفض Low Drop Out*

دوائر الهبوط المنخفض Low Drop Out
من المناقشة السابقة تبين أن الترانزيستور Q1 هو أساس مشكلتنا فهو الذى يتكون عليه هذا الجهد العالى ولا يمكننا تقليله




هنا نشات الفكرة، ماذا لو كان الفرق بين الدخول و الخروج قليلا و مازلنا بحاجة للتثبيت على الأقل لمنع التداخل أو استغلال جهد البطاريات لأقصى ما يمكن؟
حسنا يمكننا إعادة النظر فى نفس الدائرة و نتذكر جملة " يمكننا أن ندفع بالترانزيستور Q4 للتشبع كاملا فيوفر التيار اللازم لقيادة Q3 Q1 بينما نتحكم فقط فى تيار قاعدته وهو أقل بكثير"
حسنا فماذا لو كررنا هذه الميزة فى كل من Q1,Q3 أيضا؟؟




هنا سنجد أننا يمكن أن نقود الترانزيستور Q1 للتشبع الكامل و من ثم يمكننا الإكتفاء بالترانزيستور Q3 أيضا عندما يكون المكبر يتحمل التيار.
و من هنا نرى أنه فى حال الفرق الكبير بين الدخول و الخروج فلا فرق بين التقليدية ووحدات LDO ولكن افضل استخداماتها هو من بطارية مثلا أو على بوردة توصل على لوحة أم حيث يكون الفرق بين الدخول و الخروج محدود و من ثم الفقد أقل ما يمكن و يكون الإستخدام الرئيسى منع التداخل بين الكروت .

هذه صورة تركيب LM2940C وهى 1 أمبير من النوع LDO و يرى الترانزيستور الموصل بين الخرج و الدخل من النوع PNP وهو باللون الأحمر للتوضيح، 




ربما اختلف التوصيل عن الشرح السابق قليلا لكن الفكرة لم تتغير و الهدف هو التمكن من إضافة باقى الدوائر اللازمة للحماية.
أيضا هناك المتكاملة LP2950 والتى يصل الفرق 0.6 فولت عند 100 مللى أمبير بل أقل عندما يقل التيار و تسمى ميكرو باور.
هل يمكن تثبيت التيار بهذه المتكاملات؟
أولا هل هناك فرق بين تثبيت التيار و تحديد التيار وهذا موضوعنا القادم بإذن الله.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*مثبتات التيار و محددات التيار*

مثبتات التيار و محددات التيار
تحديد التيار هو أن لا نتدخل فى أداء الدائرة حتى يصل التيار لقيمة ما يمكن ضبطها أو يسبق تحديدها و عندها فقط نخفض جهد الخرج لمنع زيادة التيار. قانون أوم يحتم أن لا وسيلة سوى تقليل الفولت.
إذن لم الحاجة لذلك، أبسط مثال 7805 لو زاد التيار سيقل الخرج حتى لا تحترق فلو احترقت سيخرج الدخل بكاملة بلا تحكم إلى الحمل متلفا إياه، وهذا عكس عطب المتكاملة، فيكون لتلف جزءأو مكون ما أو أكثر فى دائرتها الداخلية لذا يمكن أن تمنع الخرج كليا طبقا للتعريف التلف الآمن، أما الإحتراق نتيجة إرتفاع شديد فى الحرارة فيسبب "طبخ" المكونات حيث تندمج الشوائب ألتى تضاف أصلا بالحرارة المحكومة للسيليكون أو غيره و عندما تندمج الشوائب لا يصبح هناك سالب أو موجب N, P و تصبح قطعة من المعدن الموصل.

الإستخدام الآخر ولا يقل أهميه، عندما تصمم دائرة أو تصلح دائرة، كثيرا ما يكون أحد الترانزيستورات يقود آخر ولو زاد التيار سيتلف ترانزيستورات قدرة غالية الثمن أو تردد عالى مكلفة الخ
هنا نعلم أن أقصى تيار مثلا 500 مللى فنضبط الخرج على 500 مللى فيعطى المصدر الجهد حتى 500 مللى و هنا يبدأ فولت الخرج فى النزول لمنع زيادة التيار، و عندها نعلم أن هناك مكون ما يسبب هذا، فنستمر فى البحث حتى يتم الإصلاح.
مثال ذلك ما شرحناه فى دائرة زيادة تيار المثبت فى الموضوع الخاص بزيادة التيار قبل السابق.
أيضا كثير من الأجهزة يضع مقاومة صغيرة 0.01 أوم مثلا حتى لا تؤثر على الخرج و يكبر الفولت عليها بمكبر عمليات و يستخدم فى التحكم فى الدائرة.

أما تثبيت التيار فهو أمر مختلف وهو أن الحمل يحتاج مثلا 100 مللى أمبير فنظبط التيار على 100 مللى، وهذا يعنى أن فولت الخرج سيزداد طالما أن التيار المار فى الحمل أقل من 100 مللى، و عندما يصل التيار إلى 100 مللى سيتحمل المثبت أى فرق فى الجهد بين ما يحتاجه الحمل طبقا لقانون أوم و بين جهد المصدر.
لا يخفى هنا أن قانون أوم يحتم أن يكون جهد المصدر عاليا بالقدر الكافى لأن يمرر وحدة تيار أعلى من القيمة المطلوبة ( فى مثالنا السابق100 مللى) حتى يمكن للمتحكم أن يقوم بدوره و إلا فلن يخلق المتحكم تيارا من عنده.
أرجو ملاحظة أنى لم اتحدث عن المقاومة، فالحمل هنا 100 مللى وهذا ما يهم، لو تغيرت مقاومة الحمل لأى سبب سيتغير الفولت ليظل التيار ثابتا و طبيعة الحمل هى التى تحدد هذا فهناك المقاومات الحساسة للضوء و غيرها.
أبسط طريقة أن نضع مقاومة صغيرة فى مسار تيار الحمل و نستغل الفولت عليها فى تثبيت التيار ولكن حتى لا نخوط فى كثير من الحسابات و التصميمات هنا حلا بسيطا وغير مكلف باستخدام 7805




هنا يجب أن نلاحظ أن 7805 هى مثبت فولت ولا تفعل شيئا سوى تثبيت الفولت بين طرفى الخرج و الطرف الأوسط على 5 فولت وهى لا تعلم ماذا بالخارج من دوائر، فكل ما تستشعره هو ما بين طرفى الدخول و الطرف الأوسط (المرجع) وهو لا يجب أن يزيد عن 35 فولت كما يقول الداتا شيت و تمرر ما يكفى من التيار ليصبح ما بين الخرج و المرجع (الطرف الأوسط) 5 فولت. هذا ما لم يزداد التيار المطلوب عن القيمة العظمى المقننه للوحدة حسب عائلتها فالرسم هنا يحدد رقم المتكاملة به حرف L فى الوسط يعنى تيار 100 مللى أمبير كحد أقصى.
مما سبق سنجد أن التيار المار فى الحمل هو ببساطة هذه الفولتات الخمس مقسومة على قيمة المقاومة أى 5 / R1 فقط لا غير.
لو وصلنا حملا يحتاج تيار 50 مللى مثلا و كان على طرفى الحمل 12 فولت مثلا فمن الرسم 




1- لا بد من وجود 5 فولت بين طرفى المتكاملة
2- يجب أن يكون الحد الأدنى بين الدخول و الخروج 2.5 فولت متوفر حسب الداتا شيت
إذن مجموع هذه القيم هو 19.5 فولت لتبدأ المتكاملة فى تثبيت التيار و أقل من ذلك لا تعمل ولا تنطبق المعادلة.
ما هو عيب هذه العائلة و لماذا الأفضل استخدام LM317 هذا موضوعنا القادم بإذن الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*المتكاملة lm317 وهل هى أفضل من 7805*

المتكاملة LM317 وهل هى أفضل من 7805
لو لاحظنا المعادلة المكتوبة أسفل الرسم السابق لعائلة LM78xx تجد أنها أضافت قيمة للمعادلة التى شرحناها المرة السابقة وهى Io وهو قيمة التيار الأساسى المار من الطرف الأوسط ( الأرض).
فى التوصيل العادى كمثبت جهد، قيمة هذا التيار لا تهم فهى لا تمر فى الحمل لذا لم يهتم كثيرا بقيمتها لكنها تتراوح ما بين 0.5 مللى أمبير إلى 0.8 مللى و تتغير بحسب العائلة، هذا التيار يتأثر بالحرارة أيضا و لذا لم يكن مرحبا بأن تستخدم كمصدر جهد متغير أساسا. و فى تطبيقنا الحالى سيكون هذا هو الحد الأدنى للتيار و الذى قد يسبب خطأ فى النتيجة.

صنعت LM317 أساسا لتعمل مصدر جهد متغير و ليس ثابتا، ولذا روعى فى التصميم أن يكون الخرج أقل ما يمكن 1.2 فولت و تقليل هذا التيار للحد الأدنى 50 ميكرو أمبير و تثبيته بقدر الإمكان و جعل كافة التيارات الأخرى لعود للحمل بدلا من طرف الضبط Adj و من هكذا أصبحت أفضل كمثبت جهد متغير.
نفس الدائرة يمكن استخدامها كمصدر تيار ثابت باستخدام LM317 وهنا سيكون قيمة المقاومة اقل من السابقة




لو أردنا 100 مللى تيار حمل ستكون المقاومة للمتكاملة 7805 = 5 / 0.1 = 50 أوم
و القدرة 5 فولت * 0.1 أمبير = 0.5 وات
بينما ستكون للمتكاملة LM317 1.2 / 0.1 = 12 أوم فقط 
و القدرة 1.2 فولت * 0.1 أمبير = 0.12 وات فقط
أيضا بحساب أقل فولت كما بالمعادلة السابقة سنجد أنه لنفس الحمل عليه 12 فولت سيكون
أقل فولت = 12 + 1.2 + 2.5 = 15.7 فولت بالمقارنة بقيمة 19.5 السابقة.
لذا فهى أفضل من عدة نواحى.
للحصول على تيار أكبر يمكن توصيل عدة دوائر على التوازى و ليس توصيل المتكاملات على التوازى للتباين بين خواص كل متكاملة عن زميلتها.

للحصول على فولت أعلى فالمتكاملة TL783 تعطى من 1.2 حتى 125 فولت.

قد نحتاج لتصميم دائرة لتحديد التيار عند قيمة ما لكن التيار أكبر من احتمال هذه المتكاملات مثلا 20 أمبير أو اكثر لتغذية موتورات أو أحمال أخرى. هذا يتطلب وسيلة لقياس التيار فى الحمل وهذا موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

*وسائل قياس التيار:*

وسائل قياس التيار:
سواء الهدف تثبيت التيار أم تحديده فيجب أن نجد وسيلة لقياس أو متابعة هذا التيار و تحويله لصورة مناسبة للتحكم. أشهر الطرق المستخدمة هى الطرق الثلاث التالية:

المقاومة الصغيرة:
سبق أن تحدثنا عن هذه الطريقة فى دائرة زيادة التيار للمتكاملات و فى الموضوع السابق أيضا، ولنجمل هذا الموضوع، توضع مقاومة صغيرة فى مسار التيار ثم تكبير الفولت الناشئ عليها للحد المناسب للدائرة.
ميزة هذه الطريقة سهولتها لكن مشكلتها الرئيسية فى المقاومة.
فى التيارات الصغيرة حتى 10 أمبير أو أكثر قليلا قد لا تبدو المشكلة ملحوظة فيمكنك ايجاد مقاومة 0.01 أوم بقدرة 1 وات أو يمكنك تجميعها من مجموعة على التوازى لكن بزيادة التيار سنحتاج لمقاومة أقل مما يجعل قياسها صعبا و استخدامها إلى حد ما ليس مريحا لتكون الحرارة عليها أثناء عملها.
لو لدينا مثلا موتور يحتاج 40 أمبير، فالمقاومة السابقة ستولد حرارة 40 * 40 * 0.01 = 16 وات وهذا يحتاج لتبريد كثير و تجهيزات فضلا عن عدم سهولة توصيلها بالبوردة.
ما فعلته فى هذه الحالات هو التحايل على المكونات للحصول على ما أريد.
أولا تقليل المقاومة إلى 0.001 أى 1 مللى أوم سيفيد ولن يعوق العمل، فالفولت عليها سيكون: 
0.001 * 40 = 40 مللى فولت وهو بتكبيره 100 مرة فقط يصبح 4 فولت تصلح لأى دائرة و الفقد سيصبح 1.6 وات وهو رائع لكن من أين أجد 1 مللى أوم؟؟
إما تستورد لإستخدام القيم المحسوبة أو تلجأ للحيلة ثم الضبط و المعايرة .
السخانات الكهربية و الدفايات و مجففات الشعر و غيرها كثير لها سلك غيار للسخان




كلما زادت القدرة كان ذلك أقضل، فمثلا السخان 1 كيلو وات يمر به حوالى 5 أمبير عند 220 فولت و لذلك فلو وجدنا 5 كيلو وات فهو يستهلك قرابة 23 أمبير
الآن نحن لا نريد له أن يسخن لدرجة الإحمرار لذا سنكتفى بربع أو ثلث هذه القيمة و لتكن 5 أمبير.
الموتور بحاجة إلى 40 أمبير!! حسنا يمكننا دوما استخدام أكثر من سلك معا.
الأن الخدعة الواجب مراعاتها هى
مقاومة السلك وهو ساخن سبعة أمثال أو أكثر مقاومتة وهو بارد إذن لا تقيس السلك بالآفو ثم تحسب المقاومة بالقانون و تكتب هنا لماذا لا تتطابق؟!!!!! السبب أنك تقيس وهى جزء من ثمانية أجزاء من قيمة تشغيلها
حسنا لا تقيس أيضا ثم تضرب فى 8 وتقول لماذا ، هذه نسب تتباين بحسب التركيب فالسلك سبيكة نيكل كروم و تباين النسب يسبب تباين كل ما يلى ذلك من خواص
الحل البسيط قيس المقاومة بالآفو وهذه هى القيمة التى سنستخدمها و تذكر أننى قلت سنمرر ثلث التيار أو ربعه لكى لا يسخن.
حسنا قسنا السلك 5 كيلو وات ووجدناه 1 أوم أو 2 أو حتى نصف أوم
لا بأس، نقيس طوله الآن و بالقسمة نعلم كم مللى أوم لكل 10 سم 
فى المثال السابق باستخدام سخان 5 كيلو و قدرنا أن نمرر به فقط 5 أمبير سنحتاج 8 أسلاك متوازية لتمرر 40 أمبير و كل سلك منها 8 مللى أوم 
لو حسبت مما سبق أن 2 سم مثلا تكفى 1 مللى أوم فالطول 16 سم تكفى 8 مللى أوم و ثمانية أسلاك منها مضفورة توفر لك 1 مللى أوم و تثبت باستخدام روزيته تثبيت ذات قطر مناسب




هنا الدقة ليست ضرورة فستحتاج مكبر عمليات سواء استخدمت مقاومات دقيقة أو هذه الطريقة ففى هذه الطريقة كل شيئ يمكن علاجه باستخدام كسب أكبر قليلا من المطلوب مع مقاومة متغيرة لضبط الكسب ليوفر مع المقاومة الفولت المناسب للتحكم.
هذه الطريقة تصلح مع التيار المستمر و المتردد و أيضا لترددات مختلفة بفتراض تقويم الخرج بعد التكبير.
محول التيار موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 سبتمبر 2015)

*محول التيار Current Transformer*

محول التيار Current Transformer
سبق أن تحدثنا تفصيلا عن محول التيار فى سلسلة المحولات لذا لن نخوض مرة أخرى فى تركيبه و لكن سنذكر استخداماته
هو ببساطة حلقة من الحديد السيليكونى للترددات المنخفضة أو الفرايت للترددات العادية و العالية حيث يمر الكابل المطلوب قياس التيار به داخله و يلف عليه لفات لتوليد جهد يقاس كدليل على قيمة التيار المار به.
يجب أن نلاحظ أن كل محول له قيمة مقاومة حمل يجب توصيلها بين طرفى الملف و إلا سيخرج فولت عالى لا يعبر عن التيار المار به. معظم المحولات تعمل بمقاومة 100 أوم و كثير من وحدات التغذية ذات التيار العالى تضع هذه المحولات فى مسار ترانزيستورات القدرة بحيث تقيس تيار النبضات المار بها و من ثم يمكن التحكم و تحديد التيار من الفولت المتولد منها. 





لو وضع المحول فى مسار تيار متردد يمكن ببساطة تقويم الجهد الناتج سواء قبل أو بعد التكبير ولو وضع فى مسار نبضى فلا حاجة للتقويم فالخرج سيكون نبضى أيضا إلا أن استخدام ثنائى واحد كمقوم نصف موجة قد يكون ضروريا حيث النبضة تقوم بشحن مكثف للتنعيم و إن لم يمنع تفريغ المكثف فالملف يعتبر قصر فى الفترة بين النبضتين و سيفرغ المكثف شحنته.





نفس هذه الفكرة مع إضافة المكبر أيضا فى غلاف واحد صنعت فى متكاملة برقم LTS-25NP و التى يمكن استخدامها مباشرة على بوردة حيث يمر التيار المطلوب قياسة من الأطراف المبينة فى الإطار الأحمر و مثلها على الجانب الآخر وهذه بتوصيل الأطراف معا تقيس 25 أمبير أما لو وصلتهم بالتوالى تقيس 8 أمبير أى تزيد من حساسيتها.
هناك متكاملة أخرى تستخدم ظاهرة "هال" Hall Device وهى شريحة من أشباه الموصلات تولد جهد بين طرفين عند تعرضها لمجال المغناطيسى و يتناسب معه لذا يستغل المجال المتولد من التيار المار فى السلك لتوليد فرق جهد يكبر بمكبر داخلى للحصول على فولت يستخدم حسب الحاجة و سميت هذه المتكاملة Current Sensor - AC & DC "ACS758LCB-050B" Up to 50A وهذا شكلها و تركيبها الداخلى




يلاحظ فى هذين النوعين أنهما يحتويان على مكبر داخلى يتطلب تغذية و يجب أن تكون مثبته حتى لا تولد جهد خطأ بالخرج كما أن المكبر عادة يولد جهد = نصف التغذية عندما يكون التيار = صفرا وهذا يمكن من قياس التيار الموجب و السالب و المتردد.
أيضا يجب أن تعتبر هذا الجهد كصفر فولت عندما تستخدم مقارن أو مكبر خارجى فى تصميمك لتستخدمه ولن تستخدم مقاومتين متساويتين كمرجع للمقارنة ثم تقول لماذا هناك خطأ. من الطبيعى أن المقاومات ليست متساوية فهناك 5% نسبة دقة فيها كما أن هناك تفاوت صغير بين متكاملة و أخرى لذا يجب استخدام مقاومة متغيرة لضبط الصفر فهذا ما يوضع فى أى بنسة قياس تيار مستمر فى الواقع.
بهذا نكون قد ناقشنا كل مكونات المثبتات و أنهينا نقاش الخطية منها و سنبدأ إن شاء الله المرة القادمة النبضية أو التقطيعية.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*دوائر التثبيت النبضية أو التقطيعية Switching mode power supply*

دوائر التثبيت النبضية أو التقطيعية Switching mode power supply 

هناك تشابهات بين النوعين مثل الصلاحية لجهود الدخول المختلفة و تيارات حمل متنوعة و لكن هناك تباينات و اختلافات عديدة نذكر منها ما يلى


*الفرق بين المثبت الخطى و النبضى:*

1- تصميم الخطى أبسط و اسهل فالحد الأدنى له ذو مكونات أقل و أبسط من النبضى الذى لا يستغنى عن وجود ملف أو محول وهو ما يجعل تصميمه أعقد مع ضرورة استخدام مكونات تناسب التردد المستخدم.
2- الخطى لا يولد ضوضاء بينما النبضى يولد ضوضاء و يمكن التحكم فيها و التغلب عليها
3- الخطى لا يولد مجالات كهرو مغناطيسية كثيرة بينما النبضى يولد و يمكن حجبها.
4- كفاءة الخطى قليلة و تقل كلما زاد المدى لجهد الدخول بينما النبضى كفاءته عالية تصل إلى أكثر من 80% ولا تتأثر كثيرا بمدى جهد الدخول
5- دوائر الخطية ثقيلة و حجمها كبير بينما النبضية صغيرة و خفيفة الوزن – قارن شاحن النقال (القديم بمحول مع الحديث النبضى) ولهذا فالنبضى أنسب للتغليف و الشحن و أقل كلفة
6- أكثر كلفة لكون الترانزيستورات يجب أن تتحمل التيار مع الفولت و تبدد الحرارة المتولدة بينما النبضى يمكن من أن يتحمل الترانزيستور تيار أعلى لأنه إما مفتوح لا يمرر تيار أو موصل لا يتكون عليه فولت عالى يسبب حرارة
7- هناك تطبيقات لا تصلح للدوائر الخطية و يجب أن تنفذ بالدوائر النبضية فقط مثل المسماة معزولة جلفانيا أو ذات الأرضى المعزول حيث لا يتصل أرضى الخرج بأرضى الدخل) وهى مستخدمة بكثرة فى الأجهزة الطبية و بعض خطوط نقل البيانات فى الأوساط الصناعية؛ و توليد فولت أعلى من الدخول و توليد مصادر مترددة من مستمر وغيرها



المثبتات النبضية أو التقطيعية تنقسم لخمسة أنواع رئيسية :
1- النوع الأول المحتوى على محول Transformer Coupled Regulator وهو إما محول بنقطة وسطية و هذا النوع يصلح لكافة التطبيقات و يناسب القدرات الأعلى حيث شاهدت وحدات تفوق كيلووات وهو ربما الأكثر شيوعا.
أو بمحول أيضا لكن ملف واحد و ترانزيستور لذا هو مناسب لقدرات متوسطة و القليلة حتى أنه من شاحن الهاتف حتى شاحن الحاسب النقال و كثير من التلفاز و الشاشات و يسمى أحيانا Flyback-Mode Switching Regulators وهو حتى 200 وات أو أكثر. 
2- نوع يعطى جهد خرج أقل من جهد الدخل وهذا المعتاد كالأنواع الخطية وهو يستبدل المحول بملف لتخفيض الكلفة. و يسمى خافض للجهد Buck Regulator و احيانا Forward-Mode Switching Regulators
3- نوع يعطى جهد خرج أعلى من جهد الدخل وهو أيضا يستبدل المحول بملف لتخفيض الكلفة. و يسمى رافع للجهد Boost Regulator .
4- وهناك نوع خافض – رافع للفولت أى يسمح بخرج من تقريبا صفر إلى جهد أعلى من المصدر ويسمى buck boost
5- وهناك نوع خامس يسمى Resonant Converter أو المغيرات ذات الرنين.

النوع الأول مثبت الجهد ذو المحول Transformer Coupled Regulator :

يوجد ثلاث توصيلات مختلفة للمحول،
ا - ذو النقطة الوسطية . و يسمى أحيانا Push Pull للتشابه.
ب - جهد الإرتداد Fly Back.
ج - بدون نقطة وسطية المتصل بقنطرة.

النوعين الأول و الثانى متميزان من حيث توفيرهما العزل التام بين الدخل و الخرج و سهولة توظيف الفازات المتعددة لمشاركة الحمل و رفع التردد و كونها أسهل من حيث التصميم ولذا فهى فى كل وحدات تغذية الحاسب.
ذو النقطة الوسطية موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 سبتمبر 2015)

*المحول ذو النقطة الوسطية*

المحول ذو النقطة الوسطية:
هذا النوع نوقش كثيرا كمصدر للتيار المتردد و لكن إضافات قليلة تحيله إلى مصدر تيار مستمر وهو مستخدم فى أكثر الدوائر تطلبا و تناسب أى قدرة قد لا توفرها بسهولة الدوائر الأخرى لمرونتها الشديدة و اسلوبها النمطى Systematic . 





البعض يسمونه نظام Push Pull أو الدفع و الجذب لتشابهه مع النظام المعروف فى دوائر تكبير الترددات الجيبية لكن لأن المفتاح الأول يفتح و يغلق ثم تمر فترة "صمت" كلاهما مغلق ثم يفتح الثانى و يغلق ثم فترة صمت أخرى، لا تتحقق ظاهرة ازدياد التيار فى أحدهما مع تناقص التيار فى الآخر وهى المعروفة بهذا الاسم.
لإستخدامها كمثبت فالتركيب ببساطة هو مولد موجة مثلثة أو سن منشار و مقارن ليقارن الخرج بالمرجع و هكذا تحدد عرض نبضة الخرج و التى بدورها تحدد زمن توصيل كل ترانزيستور قدرة متصل بمحول الخرج ذو النقطة الوسطية المتصلة بالتغذية و الذى يغذى خرجة دائرة تقويم ثم مرشح.
لكى نفهم تصرف كل مكون من هذه الدائرة، يجب أن ندرس ما يحدث لحظة بلحظة و نأخذ كل جزء على حدة ثم نركب الأشياء معا.
أهم هذه القطع هى المحول و ترانزيستورى الخرج لذا سنبدأ بدراستهما أولا.




أظن هذه الدائرة معروفة للجميع. الآن نعلم أن النبضات لا تكون موجة مربعة أى أن البدء بدون توصيل ثم نبضة 1 يفتح الترانزيستور 1 ثم يغلق ثم فترة أخرى كلاهما مغلق ثم الفترة 2 ليفتح 2 ثم يغلق و بعد فترة بدون توصيل من الإثنين تبدأ الدورة من جديد.
أعلم الإعتراض الفورى أن ملف المحول سيسبب انهيار للترانزيستور، لكن لماذا، و هل تعلم أنه لن ينهار لو الوحدة تحت الحمل؟؟ فالحمل سيمتص المجال المخزون بالملف و يخمده فورا.
نأخذ الدائرة لحظة بلحظة، أولا الإثنين بدون توصيل. الطرف الأوسط للمحول عليه +ف ومن ثم سيظهر على الطرفين الآخرين ثم على الترانزيستورين.
الآن بدأت النبضة1 للترانويستور 1 السفلى، سينخفض مجمعه C للصفر أى سيهبط +ف. المحول له ملفين متماثلين فسيرتفع جهد النقطه العليا بنفس القدر ومن ثم مجمع C الترانزيستور 2 فإن لم يحتمل سينهار فورا ، لكن يمكننا اختيار ترانزيستور يتحمل هذا خاصة لو +ف منخفضة كأغلب الحالات...
حسنا ستسير الأمور بخير حتى نهاية T1 و التى فى خلالها التيار يتزايد باستمرار فى اتجاه الترانزيستور 1 السفلى.
حسنا الآن الخرج للحمل لديه ما يكفى و قرر المقارن إنهاء T1 ، التيار المار فى Q1 سيسبب نبضه عالية على مجمعه C ، حسنا أيضا لو التغذية 12 فولت و النبضة العالية 40 فولت و الترانزيستور 60 فولت ما المشكلة؟
المشكلة فى المحول أنه سيعكس هذه النبضه 40 فولت على الترانزيستور الآخر مسببة فولت سالب على المجمع.
أرجو أن نعود لشرح تركيب الترانزيستور و الذى لا يفرق بين كتلة المجمع و الباعث وسألنا لماذا سمى هذا مجمع ولم يكن الآخر و علمنا أن الشكل و المساحة أثناء التصنيع كانا من الأسباب
أى أن الآن أصبح لدينا ترانزيستور قلب مجمعة إلى باعث و باعثة إلى مجمع (حقا بيتا قليلة جدا لكنها ليست بصفر) وفى توصيل التشبع (قاعدة بمجمعه الجديد ) فيكون فى حال التوصيل. وهذا ما يدمر الترانزيستور خاصة أن هذه اللحظة لم يتم غلق الأول تماما و بدأنا فتح الثانى معه و سبب هذا قصر على طرفى المحول.
نفس النتيجة باستخدام موسفيت أيضا.
إذن ببساطة ضع الدايودين المعتادين بين المجمع و التغذية كل ما ذكر كان متوقعا..
أجل متوقع لكن ضرورى لنعلم لماذا لا ينفع توصيل الدايودات بهذه الطريقة وهو موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2015)

*دائرة الكبح Snubber Network*

دائرة الكبح Snubber Network
قد يظن البعض أن توصيل الدايود كما تعودنا مع الريلاى و الملفات بأنواعها سيحل المشكلة ، و لكنه سيزيد الأمور سوءاً. فقد تحمل الترانزيستور طوال النبضة 1 وكانت المشكلة عند نهايتها. 
الآن بهذه الدايودات، ستحدث عند بدايتها.




عند وصول النبضة 1 كما شرحنا سيرتفع مجمع 2 للقيمة +2ف و من ثم يصبح الدايود المقابل له رقم 2 خلفه +2ف و أمامه +ف أى عليه انحياز أمامى بمقدار +ف فيوصل مسببا قصر على الملف و من ثم يرتفع التيار بشدة به و بالملف و الترانزيستور المسبب له رقم 1 متلفا بعضهم أو كلهم، لذا فالحل هو أن نسترجع المشكلة.
المشكلة أن عند نهاية النبضة 1 يصبح مجمع الترانزيستور 2 سالبا ، الحل أن نضع دايود يمنع ذلك أثناء تلك اللحظة كما بالشكل.
عندما تنتهى النبضة 1 و يرتفع جهد مجمع الترانزيستور 1 سينخفض جهد مجمع الترانزيستور 2 لكن ما أن يقل عن الصفر حتى يفتح الدايود 2 مسببا قصر بين هذا الطرف و الأرض مانعا إياه من الإرتفاع أعلى من 2 فولت و مخمدا فى نفس الوقت هذه النبضة Spike
يجب أن لا ننسى أن معظم المتكاملات المتخصصة تراعى أن يكون زمن دوام كل نبضة لا يصل 50% أبدا فعندها و لأنه لا توجد دائرة كاملة، سيكون خرج أحد الترانزيستورين يهبط بينما الآخر يصعد مسببا توصيلهما معا فى جزء من الميكرو ثانية و لكنه يكفى لسحب تيار شديد لحظى خافضا كفاءة الدائرة و رافعا حرارة كل من المحول و الترانزيستورات و مسببا تداخلات عارمة على خط التغذية سنتناولها بإذن الله تفصيلا لا حقا.
الآن ماذا بعد المحول؟؟




طبيعى أن نجد قنطرة من ثنائيات سريعة القطع و إن كان الخرج مناسبا يمكن استخدام شوتكى فجهد الفتح أقل من غيرها إلا أنها لا تتحمل جهد عكسى كبير.
الجهد العكسى للثنائى سيكون هو جهد المحول لذا يمكن اختيار موحدات ذات جهد مناسب لكن لو استخدمنا محول لخرجه أيضا نقطة وسطيه مع تقويم موجة كاملة بموحدين فقط سيكون على كل منهما ضعف الفولت وهذا سيتطلب موحدات ذات فولت أعلى.
نستكمل الباقى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*مرشح الخرج*

مرشح الخرج:

الآن وضعنا المحول و ترانزيستورات القدرة و القنطرة و لدينا نبضات متغيرة العرض لتغذى الحمل.
من الطبيعى أن نضع مكثف لتنعيم هذه النبضات تماما كالدوائر المتبعة فى مصادر 50-60ذ/ث.




هذا مناسب تماما و المنحنى باللون الأخضر يمثل الفولت على الخرج ثم نأخذ منه نسبة لمكبر الخطأ للضبط و التصحيح.
لكن هنا اختلافان مهمان التردد و طبيعة الموجة. بالنسبة للتردد المنخفض فالمعاوقة السعوية لن تؤثر كثيرا فضلا عن كون الموجة جيبية يجعل التغير بطيئا مستمرا و يمثل تردد وحيد فقط أما بالنسبة للتردد العالى فأنت تكرر الصدمة ألف مرة مقابل كل مرة فى الحالة الأولى ، فضلا عن أن التغيير صدمى فجائى، إما توصيل أو قطع و لا تغيير تدريجى وهو يحلل بمفكوك فورير لعدد لا نهائى من الترددات و كلها أكثر خطورة من التردد الأساسى.
التيار و الفولت بينهما 90 درجة لذا ففى الحث و السعة هذا الفرق يسبب سخونة و إجهاد على شبه الموصل وهو هنا الدايود أولا ثم منقولا بالمحول للترانزيستورات. و الفرق بين الحث و السعة هو تأثير +90 درجة أم -90 درجة وهو أشبه بمحاولة فرض تمرير تيار فى عدم وجود أو انخفاض الفولت أو بمحاولة فرض وضع فولت فى عدم وجود أو انخفاض التيار ، وهكذا نرى أن تأثير المكثفات أخطر بكثير من الملفات، فيمكن زيادة تيار الدايود لتتحمل ملف أكبر لكن مكثف قد يكون مشكلة أكبر.
هنا نرى إضافة ملف كما بالرسم يحقق هدفين ، عزل الدايود عن المكثف و أيضا من خاصية الرنين فهو يقلل من القيمة الفعلية لتأثير المكثف على الدايود.
الملف هنا يحسن من نسبة التنعيم للخرج و ذلك ببناء المجال أثناء النبضة و الإمداد بالتيار بين النبضتين.
البعض قد يقترح إضافة دايود لوجود الملف كما باللون الأخضر لكنه هنا كلفة بلا داعى فالقنطرة تكفى.




الآن نريد أخذ نسبة من الخرج للمكبر، لو كما بالرسم السابق سيكون أرضى الخرج هو أرضى الدخل و لا يوجد عزل لكن يمكننا تغيير الخرج من صفر لأى قيمة لذا سيقترح البعض استخدام اوبتو كبلر مثل PC817,4N35 أو غيرها وهى تحقق العزل الكافى و تتيح تغيير الخرج أيضا




لكن علينا هنا أن نقبل بالقيود فالدايود داخل الأوبتو هو ضوئى أى يبدأ التوصيل عند فولت أعلى من 1.5 فولت على الأقل و قد يصل 2 فولت كما أن التيار المار به أيضا يحدد مدى استجابة ترانزيستور الخرج مما يجعل المدى محدود ، هذا فضلا عن أن استجابته ليست خطية مما قد يسبب تغير الفولت مع تغير الأحمال. فى الواقع هو أنسب للخرج الثابت.
إذن ما الحل؟ دائرتين الأولى لتوفير العزل و تمد بجهد ثابت محدد و الثانية من أى نوع لتوفير الفولت المتغير.
المرة القادمة يإذن الله نتحدث عن مولد سن المنشار مع المقارن.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*مولد موجة سن المنشار Saw tooth generator*

مولد موجة سن المنشار Saw tooth generator 
هل هو سن منشار أم موجة مثلثة؟





حقيقة الفرق شكلى فقط فكما نرى بالصورة الموجة المثلثة مائلة من الجانبين أما سن المنشار فهى مائلة من جانب واحد فقط، و طبعا لا توجد موجة تنخفض للصفر فى زمن = صفر ولكن دوما هناك انحدار غير محسوس. فيما عدا ذلك فالنتيجة واحدة و أثرها فى دائرتنا واحد لأن الهدف توليد موجة مربعة منها.
كيف نولدها؟ فهناك عدة طرق أبسطها باستخدام ترانزيستور وحيد الوصلة UJT و وضع مقاومة و مكثف على الباعث و مقاومات على القاعدة و عند ارتفاع الفولت على المكثف ينهار الترانزيستور ويفرغ المكثف و سنكتفى بهذا القدر هنا لأن نتيجتها أقل فولت من الباقى فستحتاج لتكبير فضلا عن أنه لا يوجد سوى رقم واحد وقد يصعب توافرة

الدائرة الأخرى نوقشت فى سلسلة تصميم الدوائر وهى مأخوذة من الداتا شيت




مكونه من مقارن المكبر الأيسر مع دائرة تكامل الجزء الأيمن، عند البدء سيكون الدخل السالب للمقارن أعلى من الموجب و يكون خرجة صفر (هنا سالب) وهذا الفولت على الطرف العاكس لدائرة التكامل و المكثف C1 بين الخرج و الدخول العاكس يسبب ارتفاع خرج المكبر تدريجا وهذا موضوع على دخل المقارن الغير عاكس من خلال R5 ، و عندما يرتفع عن الطرف العاكس يرتفع خرج المقارن فجأة كما بالرسم مولدا موجة مربعة ، هذه الموجة المربعة مرة أخرى من خلال دائرة التكامل تحيلها إلى مثلثة و تعود للمقارن الذى يحولها إلى مربعة و هكذا.
طبعا يجب ضبط قيم المقاومات المتغيرة لتناسب التردد و تحصل منها على أعلى جهد ممكن. الخرج ليس مثلثا تماما لأنه منحنى شحن و تفريغ المكثف و إن شئت الخطية أكثر ستحصل على فولت أقل ثم تكبره.
لا ننسى هنا أن الدائرة مرسومة للمكبرات ذات تغذية مزدوجة أى +ف مع – ف و الأطراف المبينه تتصل بالأرضى
لكننا نحتاج تغذية واحدة لمثبت الفولت لذا يمكن استخدام مصدر واحد مع مقاومتين متساويتين للحصول على ف/2 أى نصف التغذية نوصل بها كرف المقارن العاكس و طرف دخول دائرة التكامل الغير عاكس.
هناك دائرة ابتكرتها وهى بسيطة و سهلة و الكل يعلم حساباتها باستخدام 555




طبعا دائرة 555 معروفة للجميع و مشروحة تفصيلا فى تصميم الدوائر و تحدد التردد بالمقاومات R1,R2 مع المكثف C1. 
لو اخترت قيمة R2 اكبر بكثير من R1 ستنتج موجة مثلثلة أما لو العكس ستكون سن منشار.
الفولت على المكثف C1 هو شحن و تفريغ أى أقرب للمثلثلة أو سن المنشار بين ثلث و ثلثى جهد التغذية فلو التغذية مثلا 15 فولت ستكون الموجة من +5 إلى +10 فولت ، فلو هذا القدر يكفيك يمكنك استخدام مكبر كسبه =1 للعزل بتوصيل خرجه لدخله العاكس مباشرة و تستغنى عن باقى المقاومات 3-4-5-6 و المكثف C2 ، إن شئت تكبر الخرج قليلا استخدم الدائرة المبينة حيث R6 إلى R5هى نسبة التكبير و لن تحتاج لتكبير أكثر من 2 إلى 2.5 فتختار مثلا R5 10 ك تكون R6 بقيمة 25 ك 
R3=R4 لتوفير ف / 2 السابق ذكرها لذا قيمتهما لا تأثير لهما و المهم نفس القيمة و المكثف للتنعيم كفلتر 0.1 ميكرو يكفى.

المكبر المستخدم هو أى مكبر يعمل فى نطاق الفولت المستخدم و أفضل ما تستخدم هى الوحدات التى تقبل جهد قليل مثل LM358 او LM324لكن 741 ستجبرك على أن يكون الجهد 9 فولت على الأقل.

يلى مرحلة سن المنشار مرحلة مقارن لتوليد عرض النبضة، دائرة المقارن ليست إلا مقارن مثل 311 أو نصف المتكاملة LM393 أو حتى لو استخدمت LM358 كمكبر يمكنك استخدام النصف الأخر من المتكاملة كمقارن. لا تنسى أن أغلب المقارنات تهتز عندما يقترب الدخلين من بعض أثناء انتقال أحدهما من قيمة لأخرى لذا الأفضل استخدام تغذية عكسية موجبة للنقا الفجائى و منع الإهتزاز و قيمة هذه المقاومة يمكن حسابها أو بالتجربة . طبعا ستستخدم برنامج محاكاة و لن يفعل هذا و ستقول لى .....الخ و سأرد ...الخ
الأن نريد وضعهم معا جميعا و نبحث كيف نغذى بالجهد Vcc و ستفاجأ بأن هذا مشكلة تتطلب كثير من الجهد و ربما التجربة العملية وهذا موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## فادى علاء (26 سبتمبر 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 سبتمبر 2015)

*نموذج لوحدة مثبت جهد*

نموذج لوحدة مثبت جهد:

هذه هى الأجزاء السابقة مجمعة معا فى دائرة واحدة




استخدمنا كما ذكرت المرة السابقة النصف الآخر من المتكاملة LM358 كمقارن و وضعنا الموجة على الطرف الغيرعاكس و جهد الخطأ على الطرف العاكس.
فى الحالة العادية تكون الموجة المثلثة (باللون الأحمر) على طرف 6 الغير عاكس و جهد مستمر مأخوذ من الأوبتو (باللون الأخضر) على الطرف 5 العاكس. فى الجزء من الموجة فى الرسم المجمع بجوار الطرف 5 حين يكون الفولت أعلى من الطرف 5 يكون الخرج = Vcc (باللون الأخضر) و باقى الزمن يكون صفرا.
لو ارتفع الخرج لأي سبب، سيزيد تيار ليد الأوبتو فيزيد توصيل الترانزيستور و من ثم يزيد جهد النقطة 1 على مجزئ الجهد. هذه الزيادة تعود للطرف 5 من المقارن وهو العاكس و يقترب من قمة الموجة المثلثلة و بالتالى يقل الزمن الذى يكون فيه الخرج = Vcc فيقل عرض النبضة التى تغذى الموسفيت إلى خرج المحول الخ
أول نبضة نريدها لأحد الترانزيستورين فقط بينما الثانية للثانى فقط وهكذا ، لذا استخدمنا دائرة "مع" AND Gate لتوجه النبضات و معها مذبذب متعدد CD4013 فى توصيلة تسمى Toggle أو قلاب فكل بدء نبضة على طرف القدح Clock تقلب الخرج مرة و بتوصيل أحد الخرجين لبوابة و الخرج الثانى للأخرى نوجه نبضة لترانزيستور و الاخرى للثانى.
لآ ادعى أن هذه الدائرة هى الأفضل ولكنها تغطى النقاط الأساسية التى نحتاج لدراستها فى هذه المرحلة.
طبعا تحتاج لمقاومة لتحديد التيار ولا تحتوى دوائر البدء التدريجى Soft start و يمكن إضافة تحسينات كثيرة لها و طبعا 555 بالكاد تصل إلى تردد 100ك و عندها نحتاج لمكبر آخر يناسب السرعة بدلا من 358 الخ
الآن المحول يغذى من مصدر اسمه +ف بينما باقى الدائرة تغذى من جهد Vcc ، غالبا ما سيكون Vcc حوالى 12 إلى 15 فولت و إن كان يمكن أن يقل حتى 4.5 فولت فقط طبقا لخواص LM555 أما +ف فقد يساويه أو يكون أعلى منه. 
لو حتى 15 فولت يمكننا أن نوصل الطرفين معا أليس كذلك، أكاد أسمع من يقول ولو أعلى نستخدم LM7812 ، إذن ما سبق قد أثمر و لله الحمد.
إلا أنه هناك نقطة تلوح عند زيادة التيار ربما أكثر من 5 أمبير، هذه النقطة أن الموسفيت يفتح فجأة ممررا تيار كبير فى المحول ثم يقفل فجأة موقفا هذا التيار ثم يفتح الأخر مكررا هذه الدورة بضع عشرات المرات و ربما أكثر مسببا تيارا صدميا فى الدائرة لم يرشح بأى مكون و سينتقل مباشرة من طرف المحول +ف إلى باقى أطراف التغذية مسببا تغيير تردد LM555 و سيؤثر أيضا فى خرج LM358 لأنه سيدخل عبر مجزئ الجهد R3,4 كما أنه قد يسبب قدح كاذب False trigger للمكونات الرقمية المستخدمه. خطورة هذا الأمر أن قيمة Vcc هى الجهد المرجعى لضمان ثبات كل القيم من اتساع الموجة المثلثة - لنقطة المكبر - لقيمة الجهد الراجع من الأوبتو الخ.
البعض سيعترض على هذا الشرح لكون ملف المحول لا يسمح بزيادة التيار الفجائية التى أتحدث عنها لكن رجاء الرجوع لسلسلة المحولات لمراجعة المقاومة فى الخرج و ظهورها فى الدخول كمحول السماعات مثلا. فظاهرة الحث ستحدث عندما لا يكون هناك حمل ، لكن وضع حمل، سيسحب تيار من خرج المحول مولدا مجال عكسى يعادل المجال الأساسى فيزداد التيار فى الملف الإبتدائى بالنسبة و التناسب.
تزداد المشكلة كلما زاد التيار لسببين الأول لزيادة التيار فى حد ذاته أثر مباشر فى التيارات المارة عبر خط التغذية و السبب الثانى أنه لا يأتى بدون زيادة عرض النبضات ، مما يجعل احتمال وصولها لقرب 50% وارد وهذا يسبب مشكلة خطيرة كل من حاول بناء عاكس 12 فولت مستمر إلى 220 فولت متردد بموجة مربعة تعرض لها و تحايل عليها بطريقة أو بأخرى. وهى ببساطة أحد الترنزيستورين يغلق بينما الآخر يفتح ، ففى لحظة و إن كانت ميكرو ثانية أو أقل، كلاهما موصل ساحبين تيار شديد من المحول لحظيا و تظهر فى شكل ترحيل فى ترددالمذبذب و سخونة فى الترانزيستورات و عدم التمكن من استغلال الدائرة كما يتوقع .
المفترض أن المثبتات من عائلة LM78xx قادرة على التغلب على هذه النبضات لكن بعض هذه النبضات قوى جدا.
لذا قد نضطر أحيانا كثيرة لوضع مكثف كبير 1000 ميكرو مثلا على طرف المحول +ف للأرضى و أقول على طرف المحول وليس على خط التغذية فى أى مكان. السبب؟ غذى نبضة المحول من أقرب مكان لها "طرف المحول ذاته" من سعة المكثف وليس من باقى الدائرة.
لو لم تكفى قد تحتاج لمكثف أكبر 2200 ميكرو مثلا وقد تفاجأ بكون 2 مكثف 1000 ميكرو أفضل من واحد 2200 ميكرو كما أن بعض المكثفات الأصغر قد تفيد أيضا (تفصيلا فى تصميم الدوائر فصل decoupling filters مرشحات فك الترابط ) كما أن الترانزيستورات تكون أقرب ما يكون للمحول لمنع المسارات الطويلة التى تسبب تداخلات بين الإشارات و قد تحتاج لمرشح من مقاومة صغيرة و مكثف كبير لفصل تغذية الدوائر عن القدرة أو ملف و مكثف.
شخصيا لا القى بلمبة موفرة تالفة فى القمامة قبل أن انزع منها الملف الفرايت بداخلها فهو يصلح كفلتر فى دوائر كثيرة.
لو أريد حقا وحدة تغذية أفضل استخدام المتكاملات المتخصصة لهذا الغرض وهو موضوعنا القادم بإذا الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2015)

*المتكاملة 3524*

المتكاملة 3524
كثير من الشركات قامت بتصنيعها بأسماء مختلفة مثل CA3524, LM3524, sg3524, UC3524A وهى قديمة لكن لحسن اداؤها أعيد انتاجها بعد تطويرها و أضيف لها الحرف A بعد الإسم و أضيفت لها عدة مزايا كمستشعر جهد الدخول فتغلق الدائرة عند هبوط الدخل لأقل من 8 فولت و تحسين كثير من خواصها الداخلية لذا سنقوم بشرح الحديثة منها و عند الشراء احرص على ذات حرف A فى نهاية اسمها.
تركيبها الداخلى به كل المكونات التى سبق شرحها




و كما بالصورة سنجد مثبت داخلى لتوفير مرجع +5 فولت لكى لا يحتاج لمرجع خارجى ويضع هذا المرجع +5 فولت على الطرف 16(اعلى يمين الصورة باللون الأصفر ) ليستغله المستخدم كما يشاء و دائرة الحماية ضد انخفاض الفولت (اعلى يسار الصورة باللون الأصفر ) وكلاهما يأخذ التغذية من مدخل التغذية العمومى Vin طرف 15 و الذى يقبل جهد من 8 فولت إلى 40 فولت. ثم المذبذب OSC باللون الأزرق يحدد تردده مقاومة للأرضى من طرف 6 و مكثف للأرضى من طرف 7 و التردد تقريبا يساوى 1/ حاصل ضربهما معا. خرج المذبذب نبضات يعدل عرضها و تظهر على الطرف 3 حتى يمكن استخدامه لأى غرض آخر أو توصيل أكثر من واحدة بالتزامن معا.
المقارن Comparator طرفه الغير عاكس متصل داخليا بالمكثف (طرف7) و الطرف العاكس داخليا بخرج مكبر الخطأ باللون الأخضر.
مكبر الخطأ هنا من مكبرين مجموع خرجهما معا ، العلوى لخطأ الفولت حيث مدخليه يتصلان بالطرفين 1،2 أما السفلى لتكبير إشارة التيار. نلاحظ انه داخليا متصل بمرجع 0.2 فولت و بهذا، لو ارتفع جهد هذا الطرف عن 0.2 فولت سيرتفع خرج المكبر مقللا من الخرج أو موقفا إياه و بهذا نحد من تيار الحمل بصورة فعالة.
المكبر ذو الكسب العالى عرضة دوما أن ينقلب لمذبذب بسهولة لذا الطرف 9 ( وسط يسار الصورة وهو متصل داخليا بخرج مكبرى الخطأ و دخل المقارن) يسمى بطرف المعادلة Compensation و اختصارا Comp و هذا لتوصيل مرشح من مقاومة و مكثف لمنع هذه الظاهرة.
أسفل يمين الصورة نجد الأرضى ثم طرف غلق Shut Down لتضع الوحدة فى صورة موفرة للطاقة حينما لا تحتاج للخرج. و أخيرا مخرج المتكاملة أطراف ترانزيستورين المجمع و الباعث لكل منهما حتى تتيح لك التوصيل بأى طريقة من طرق المثبتات، لذا يمكن أن نعود لها فى كل تطبيق إضافة لمتكاملة أخرى متخصصة.
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نضعها فى توصيل مماثل للنموذج السابق.


----------



## mugdad (4 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور عزيزى الغالى الف شكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2015)

اسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2015)

*دائرة 3524*

المتكاملة 3524 فى دائرة بمحول ذو وصله نصفية

نلاحظ تغيير وضع الأطراف لتبسيط التوصيلات.




المذبذب يحتاج مقاومة للأرضى هى R5 على الطرف 6 و المكثف C2على الطرف 7 يسار المتكاملة. خرجه لا يستخدم خارجيا فى هذه الدائرة لذا فالطرف 3 غير موصول. طرف الإغلاق Shut Down رقم 10 غير مستخدم و غير موصول أيضا.
المرجع 5 فولت من طرف 16 يرشح ضد الضوضاء بالمكثف C1 للأرضى و يوصل للطرف الغير عاكس لمكبر الخطأ من خلال مجزئ جهد R4,R3 متساويتان و الهدف أن ذات المرجع 5 فولت هو التغذية الداخلية لكافة مكونات المتكاملة ، لذا ترشيحة ضد الضوضاء ضرورى. استخدام قيمتين متساويتين لجعل المدى للأعلى مساوى للمدى للأسفل فى التكبير المطلوب لتصحيح الخرج تماما كما فى النموذج السابق. الطرف العاكس لمكبر الخطأ على الطرف 1 أخذ من الخرج عبر مجزئ الجهد المقاومة 1،2 ، طبعا متساويتن لخرج 5 فولت أما لو غيرت النسب ستحصل على جهود مختلفة. كلما زادت R1 زاد الخرج، كما يمكنك استخدام مقاومة متغيرة للحصول على جهد خرج متغير يمكن ضبطه.
طرف المعادلة (أو التعويض) Compensation على يمين المتكاملة رقم 9 متصل بالمرشح C3 مع R11 لإستقرار المكبر. أما مكبر التيار فالطرف 5 متصل بالأرضى و الطرف 4 على مقاومة صغيرة 0.1 أوم فى مسار باعث E ترانزيستورات الخرج و بهذا فالتيار المار بهما لو زاد عن حد ما يقلل من خرج المتكاملة.
هنا أوصل المجمع C لكل ترانزيستور من ترانزيستورات الخرج و الموجودة داخل المتكاملة خلال طرفى CA,CB من خلال مقاومة 1 ك 1 وات للتغذية و الباعث EA,EB لقاعدة ترانزيستور تكبير القدرة Q1,Q2 للحصول على الخرج بالقدرة المطلوبة.
الدائرة طبعا لم تذكر دايودات الكبح Snubber فهى يجب إضافتها إن لم تكن مبنية داخل الترانزيستور. 
الترانزيستورات المستخدمة 10 أمبير لذا فهى تؤثر على خط التغذية، لهذا نرى أنه وضع مكثف C5 (باللون الأصفر) لترشيح أثر هذه الترانزيستورات و نرى أيضا أنه وضعه على طرف المحول ولم يضعه على مدخل التغذية للأسباب السابقة.




يمكن تعديل هذه الدائرة ببساطة لتستخدم موسفيت كما بالرسم حيث نغذى مجمع ترانزيستورات الخرج CA,CB من مصدر 12 فولت ثابت و الخرج من الباعث يذهب لبوابة الموسفيت. تمتاز الموسفيت بأنها تحتوى دايودات الكبح داخلها.
و نظرا لكون الموسفيت تتعامل مع تيارات أكبر بصورة أسهل فقد تحتاج لإضافة مرشحات أخرى كالملف الذى رسمته باللون الأحمر و يليه طبعا مكثفات أخرى لتغذية باقى البوردة.

المتكاملة TL494 لها نفس الوظائف لكن أطراف توصيلها تختلف و الدائرة تتطابق مع هذه. لذا نموذج واحد يكفى.
ماذا لو لست فى حاجة لكل هذه القدرة، هل نصف المحول و نصف الترانزيستورات تكفى؟
حسنا لنجعله موضوعنا القادم بإذن الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2015)

*دوائرالإرتداد أو Fly back*

دوائرالإرتداد أو Fly back  :
فى القدرات المنخفضة كشواحن الهواتف و غيرها يكفى ملف ابتدائى واحد و ثانوى واحد و دايود واحد لتوفير القدرة الكافية. 




من المهم أن نعلم أن هذا النسق يستخدم من قدرات قليله كشاحن جوال حتى قدرات تصل إلى أكثر من 150 وات فمعظم دوائر التلفاز و شاشات الحاسب تعمل بهذه الطريقة.
الفكرة ببساطة أن المفتاح يغلق فيزداد التيار فى الملف الإبتدائى مختزنا طاقة كمجال مغناطيسى، و بعد فترة مناسبة يفتح المفتاح فيرتفع الجهد فجأة محاولا الإبقاء على مرور التيار بالملف وهذا قد يتلف السويتش، لذا يجب وضع دوائر كبح Snubber لضمان مرور التيار. دائرة الكبح هذه قد تكون كما بالرسم دايود و مكثف أو مقاومة و مكثف و أحيانا دايود فقط و نظرا لتعقيد حساباتها نكتفى بالمحاولة و التصحيح.




مرور التيار فى الملف الإبتدائى يولد جهد و تيار فى الثانوى معاكسين لملاشاة كل منهما الآخر و من ثم نجد أن اجهاه لف السلك معكوسا كما توضح النقطة بأعلى الملف الإبتدائى و أسفل الثانوى، و الدايود فى الخرج للتقويم و يشحن المكثف للتنعيم.
الآن كيف نوفر النبضة الملائمة؟؟ هل 555 تصلح؟
نعم واحدة تفى بالغرض كما يلى 





تعتمد هذه الدائرة على خصائص المحول حيث تعمل بنظرية PFM أو تعديل التردد. لو ارتفع التردد اقترب من التردد المثالى للمحول و زاد الخرج و العكس بالعكس.
عندما يحاول الحمل خفض جهد الخرج، يقل التيار المار إلى ثنائى الأبتو و من ثم يرتفع جهد المجمع للترانزيستور و الذى بدوره يرفع جهد طرف التحكم للمهتز 555 رافعا تردد الخرج.
هذه الطريقة سهلة و فعالة فى حدود لكن عندما تزداد الأمور قد تتوقف 555 كليا فيمتنع الخرج ثم تعود للعمل مرة أخرى و هكذا.
لو أردت استخدام تعيل عرض النبضة يمكنك استخدام وحدتين 555 واحدة لتوليد نبضات و الأخرى تعدل عرضها كما يلى




هنا نلاحظ أن U2 تولد نبضة واحدة كل نبضة قدح، عرض النبضة يعتمد على المقاومة و المكثف كما تعودنا إضافة للتغير فى الجهد على طرف التحكم Control و المتكاملة U1 توفر هذا السيل من نبضات القدح.
لا يخفى استخدامنا ترانزيستور MJE13005أى يمكننا استخدام دائرة توحيد من 220 مباشرة و المحول يوفر العزل إلا أنه لا يخفى ضرورة ضبط تردد الأولى مع عرض نبضة الثانية وع تردد المحول وهى مهمة شاقة، فضلا عن كون 555 لا تتعدى بسهولة 100 ك هرتز لذا فمن الأفضل استخدام إحى المتكاملات المتخصصة و السابق ذكرها، لنرى TL494 وهى مساوية (وليست بديل) للأخرى LM3524A و نفس مسميات الأطراف المرة القدمة بإذن الله.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أكتوبر 2015)

*المتكاملات فى دوائر الإرتداد Fly back*

استخدام المتكاملات فى دوائر الإرتداد Fly back

لتشابه مكونات هذه مع السابقة فلا داعى لتكرار الشرح – فقط اختلاف الأطراف

فى المتكاملة TL494 طرف إضافى هو Dead Time أى الوقت الخامل حيث يوقف تشغيل المتكاملة عندما يكون موجبا و بذلك يمكن توصيله بمكثف للمرجع Vref فيوقف المتكاملة عند البدء فترة شحن المكثف الرئيسى فى الدائرة ثم تعمل بعد ذلك حتى يمكن لباقى الدوائر ان تستقر.







نلاحظ هنا وكما فى السابقة أن كل ترانزيستور خرج يعطى نبضة وحده لذا صممت المتكاملة أن لن يصل دوام أى منهما إلى 50% حتى لا يفتح أحدهما بينما يغلق الآخر. و لكن فى دوائر الإرتداد نحتاج للوصول إلى 99% ، لذا جمعنا ترانزيستورى المخرج المجمع بالمجمع و الباعث بالباعث ولا خطأ فى ذلك لأن كل منهما يعمل بينما الآخر مغلق. 
عند حسابنا أو اختيارنا لقيم RC الخاصة بالتردد نلاحظ أن لدينا الآن نبضتين أى التردد صار الضعف.
مازالت هذه الدوائر معقدة و تحتاج كثير من المكونات و أشياء تحسب و تضبط، لذا صنعت الشركات لنا متكاملة باسم LNK و أخرى TOP لا تحتاج أى من هذا لتوفير حتى 150 وات 

مثبتات الجهد مثلTOP – LNK  و غيرها:

صنعت شركة Power Integration متكاملة من 4 أطراف فقط و اسمت عائلتها LNK61x – غاية فى البساطة 
طرف أرضى و طرف مصب Drain لموسفيت داخلى و طرف تغذية عكسيى لتحدد جهد الخرج و طرف فلتر داخلى يوصل بمكثف 1 ميكرو للأرضى.




الدائرة قد تبدو معقدة لكن على العكس ، الجزء الأحمر على اليسار هو لتقويم الجهد العمومى 110 أو 220 فولت و الجزء الأصفر فى المنتصف هو المتكاملة و ما فوقها دايود و مقاومتان و مكثف دائرة الكبح Snubber ثم المحول و دائرة تقويم الخرج.
هذه المتكاملة تعطى حتى 5.5 وات لذا تناسب الشواحد و الأدابتور. تردد المذبذب مثبت داخليا حول 75 ك هرتز.
نلاحظ هنا أن خرج المحول له ملف ثالث لتوفير العزل ولو مصدر الدخول معزول كأن يكون بطارية جهد عالى أو ما شابه فيمكن الأخذ من الخرج مباشرة.

للحصول على قدرات أعلى انتجت نفس الشركة عائلة أخرى برقم TOP22x تعطى قدرة حتى 150 وات عندما يكون الدخول 110 فولت أو 220 أما للمدى كاملا من 85 فولت حتى 240 فولت متردد بدون تحويل فتقل القدرة حتى 90 وات.
هذه العائلة 3 أطراف فقط، أرضى و مصب Drain و تحكم و كسابقتها المذبذب مثبت داخليا حول 100 ك هرتز و مزودة داخليا بحماية ضد الحرارة و الحد من زيادة التيار نبضة بنبضة Cycle by cycle و الدائرة بسيطة أبسط من سابقتها. الملف الثالث لتوفير جهد مناسب لطرف التحكم لضبط الخرج.
أظن لم يعد أبسط من ذلك لكن هل يمكن بدون متكاملات نهائيا ؟ أظن أن المتكاملات لتقليل المكونات وبدونها ستكون الأمور بالغة التعقيد!! 
حسنا للمفاجئة التالية المرة القادمة بإذن الله.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أكتوبر 2015)

*مثبت ذو ترانزيستور واحد*

دائرة الترانزيستور الواحد :

لا تقل أنك لا تعرف هذه الدائرة فهى فى 90% من شواحن المحمول وهى مبنية على فكرة المذبذب المانع Blocking Oscillator




حيث تمد المقاومة R1 بتيار البدء لقاعدة الترانزيستور فيمر تيار المجمع فى الملف الإبتدائى مولدا تيار فى ملف القاعدة للترانزيستور مما يزيده و يزيد تيار المجمع مرة أخرى حتى التشبع و هنا تتوقف الزيادة فيقل الخرج للقاعدة مقللا تيارها و من ثم تيار المجمع حتى القطع و هكذا يتوالى القطع و التوصيل مولدا موجة مربعة فى هذا الملف والذى هو الإبتدائى للمحول وله 2 ملف ثانوى أحدهما للقاعدة _تغذية عكسية موجبة كما ذكرنا) و الثانى للخرج فنحصل على خرج منها على هذا الملف والذى يغذى دائرة التقويم ثم الخرج.
الثنائى مع المكثف D1,C1 للكبح Snubber و الثنائى D2 لحماية القاعدة من الجهود السالبة و المكثف C2 يشحن فيبقى القاعدة فترة فى حال التوصيل أو القطع و إلا فالملف يشكل قصر عليها ما لم يولد جهدا.
يمكن الحصول منها على تيار مقبول لكن التثبيت غير جيد كغيرها من الدوائر و فى الهواتف يكتفى بثنائى واحد فى دخول 220 وواحد أيضا للخروج لتقويم نصف موجة لتقليل الكلفة فقط.
للحصول على تيار أكبر تعدل لما يسمى المحول الإلكترونى Electronic Transformer وهو مشروح تفصيلا فى سلسلة المحولات و كيف تضيف له دائرة تقويم و مشاكله.
ملف واحد مع ترانزيستور واحد له حدوده من حيث القدرة، للوصول لقدرات أكبر يفضل استخدام أكثر من ترانزيستور كما يفضل عكس اتجاه التيار لتجنب تراكم المغناطيسية فى جهة واحدة لذا نناقش المرة القادمة إن شاء الله كيف نستخدم محول بدون نقطة وسطية مع قنطرة.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 أكتوبر 2015)

*مثبت المحول مع قنطرة تغذية*

محول مع قنطرة تغذية:

لزيادة قدرة النقل يمكن استخدام قنطرة فهى توزع الحمل على أكثر من ترانزيستور كما تعطى كل منهم فترة راحة و تمرر التيار فى اتجاهين متعاكسين تماما كتوصيله على المصدر العمومى فتلغى كل نبضة ما تبقى من مغناطيسية النبضة السابقة.




الرسم العلوى هو لقنطرة كاملة أى من 4 ترانزيستور وهى شهيرة فى عالم المحركات باسم H bridge لكون الترانزيستورات تكون جانبى حرف H و الحمل (ابتدائى المحول) هو العصب فى المنتصف.
فى نبضة يتم تشغيل أو فتح Q1 مع Q3فيمر التيار كما بالمسار الأحمر ، ثم تنتهى النبضة و يتوقف التيار لكن ملف الإبتدائى لا يسمح بذلك لذا يجب أن تكون الترانزيستورات مزودة بدايودات داخلية، أو توصل الدايودات خارجيا حتى لا تتلف الترانزيستورات بسبب الجهد العالى المتولد من ملف المحول الإبتدائى لحظة القطع. عندما تتوقف النبضة يستمر التيار الناجم عن حث الملف كما بالمسار الأحمر المتقطع عبر دايودى Q2,Q4 كما بالرسم. 
الآن جاء دور النبضة الثانية فيتم تشغيل أو فتح Q2 مع Q4فيمر التيار كما بالمسار الأخضر ، ثم تنتهى النبضة و يتوقف التيار لكن ملف الإبتدائى لا يسمح بذلك أيضا فيستمر التيار الناجم عن حث الملف كما بالمسار الأخضر المتقطع عبر دايودى Q1,Q3 كما بالرسم و هكذا. جدير بالذكر هنا أن الإبتدائى سيتعرض لجهد التغذية كاملا. 
المكثف Cc يحمى من توقف النبضات فى وضع ما فيستمر التيار دون إعاقة فيتلف المحول و الترانزيستورات لذا يجب أن يتحمل التيار كاملا مع التردد العالى.

الملف الثانوى يمكن أن يكون ملف واحد مع قنطرة توحيد لكن كما بالرسم يوزع التيار على ملفين و موحدين بينما فى الملف الواحد سيتحمل التيار كله و من ثم يكون قطر السلك أكبر و يكون الفقد على دايودين متتاليين ولا يخفى كلفة الدايودات السريعة ذات الأمبير العالى.

قد يعترض البعض أننا قلنا ما شرحناه على قنطرة الدايودات و لم نطبقه على قنطرة الترانزيستورات و لهم الحق فى ذلك لكن ترانزيستورات الدخول هنا تعمل على جهد التغذية وهو 220 إلى 300 فولت (110 إلى 155 فولت فى نظم 110 فولت) بعد التقويم و التيار أقل بنسبة فولت الدخول إلى الخروج.
لكن على أى حال ففى القدرات المتوسطة يمكن استخدام نصف قنطرة كما بالرسم.




هنا نستبدل زوج من الترانزيستورات بمكثفين حيث تشكل نقطة +2 /V نصف الجهد و يتولى الترانزيستورين توصيل الطرف الأخر من الملف مرة بالموجب و أخرى بالأرضى.
عندما تأتى النبضة الأولى، يتم تشغيل أو فتح Q1 فيمر التيار كما بالمسار الأحمر ليشحن C1 فيرفع جهد هذه النقطة نحو نصف قيمة التغذية أى V/2 ، ثم تنتهى النبضة و يتوقف التيار لكن ملف الإبتدائى لا يسمح بذلك لذا يجب أن تكون الترانزيستورات مزودة بدايودات داخلية، أو توصل خارجيا حتى لا تتلف الترانزيستورات. عندما تتوقف النبضة يستمر التيار الناجم عن حث الملف كما بالمسار الأحمر المتقطع عبر دايود Q2 كما بالرسم. 
عندما تأتى النبضة الثانية، يتم تشغيل أو فتح Q2 فيمر التيار كما بالمسار الأخضر ليشحن C2 فيرفع جهد هذه النقطة نحو نصف قيمة التغذية أى V/2 ، ثم تنتهى النبضة و يتوقف التيار لكن ملف الإبتدائى لا يسمح بذلك لذا يستمر التيار الناجم عن حث الملف كما بالمسار الأخضر المتقطع عبر دايود Q1 كما بالرسم. الآن جهد الإبتدائى نصف جهد التغذية.
جدير بالذكر هنا أن المكثفات تشكل حماية ضد استمرار التيار لأن المكثف لا يمرر المستمر، و أن المكثفات أيضا هنا تحدد القدرة الكلية فلو ثم شحن المكثف لا يمر تيار حتى لو استمرت النبضة.
نلاحظ هنا أن جهد المكثف هو نصف جهد التغذية وهذا يخفض حجمه ووزنه و كلفته، لكن عند البدء من يضمن أن تكون النقطة + V/2عند هذه القيمة فعلا؟ بل العكس كلاهما مفرغ وجهدة = صفر و من ثم جهد C1 = صفر فالجهد على C2 سيكون الضعف أو V+ كاملا مما يتلفه فورا، استخدام مكثفات بضعف الفولت سيزيد الحجم و الكلفة لذا توضع مقاومة 100ك أو أعلى حتى 300 ك بقدرة مناسبة على التوازى مع كل مكثف منهما لتعملان كمجزء جهد يضع النقطة + V/2عند جهدها الصحيح.
هذه الدائرة فى كل وحدة تغذية حاسب و كثير من الشواحن ذات القدرات المتوسطة.

رغم جودة كل هذه الوحدات السابقة إلا أن دخولها هو مكثف كبير للتنعيم فضلا عن أن التيار المار نبضى و يسبب توافقيات عديدة، هل هذا الحمل السعوى و النبضى مشكلة على مصادر التغذية ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2015)

*مثبتات تحسين معامل القدرة fan4803*

مثبتات تحسين معامل القدرة FAN4803
8-Pin PFC and PWM Controller Combo

وحدات التغذية قد تتراوح ما بين 2 وات كشاحن لهاتف إلى قيم لا حد لها فبعضها يكون 500 وات و يتزايد لبضع كيلو وات. لا تتعجب فلو لديك محطة إرسال إذاعى مثلا أو يو بى اس قدرة عالية ستجد ببساطة أن قدرة وحدة التغذية قد تصل لبضع مئات كيلو وات.
بالوضع السابق شرحه فى السؤال السابق، بالتأكيد ستكون هناك مشكلة و مشاكل عديدة تابعة، فالنبضات ذات التيار المتمركز فى جزء من الدورة سيزيد عن تيار الحمل المستمر لذا فالتداخل الإلكترو مغناطيسى بين الأجهزة لا هروب منه كما أن هذا النمط ضار بمحطات التغذية الحكومية و بالتأكيد ستشترط على العميل إتخاذ إجراءات تحسين معامل القدرة.





لو لدينا مقاومة و لتكن 1 ك أوم ثم وضعناها فى دائرة قياس، بالتأكيد ستقرأ قيمة 1 ك، لكن لو وضعنا مفتاح يغلق و يفتح بمعدل سريع لا تستشعرة دائرة القياس، فلو كان زمن التوصيل مساوى لزمن القطع فسيرى المقياس هذه المقاومة نصف الوقت فقط و من ثم تساوى 2ك و بتغيير فترة دوام (توصيل المفتاح إلى زمن قطعه) يمكنك أن تغير قيمة المقاومة من 1 ك إلى أى قيمة أخرى تريدها أعلى من 1ك أوم. و لو كانت المقاومة مشعاع حرارى و أضفنا مصدر تيار و جعلنا المقياس يقيس الحرارة أو القدرة المنبعثة من المقاومة ستجد القدرة تتغير تبعا لتغير فترة الدوام. هذه التقتية مستخدمة فى التحكم فى حرارة الأفران و غيرها.
نفس الأمر سيحدث لو استبدلنا المقاومة بمكثف أو ملف، أليس رائعا أن تحصل على ملف متغير هكذا بدون مشاكل ميكانيكية و فحمات متحركة ( البعض يسميها شربون من الفرنسية) الخ...
هكذا يمكن أن تكون الدائرة




لهذا صنعت متكاملات مثل UCC28063A لهذا الغرض حيث بإضافة ملف كبير نوعا ما فى دائرة مستقلة فى مدخل التغذية بين القنطرة و مكثف التنعيم (داخل المربع الأصفر) و من خلال التحكم فى زمن توصيله بين طرفى القنطرة بالموسفيت و الذى تتحكم فيه دائرة (باللون الأزرق) يتم تصحيح معامل القدرة. هذه الدائرة يمكن إضافتها لأى دائرة أخرى تغذى أى نوع من الأحمال كما يمكن تركيب مجموعة لعمل 3 فاز .

دائرة مشابهة لهذه تمت إضافتها لدائرة PWM عادية كالسابقة لتوفر تثبيت جهد الخرج مع تحسين معامل القدرة فى متكاملة واحدة ذات 8 طرف فقط برقم FAN4803 من انتاج فيرتشايلد و تصلح لقدرات عديدة باستخدام موسفيت ملائم.




هذه الدائرة موجودة فى الداتا شيت للمتكاملة وهى هنا فقط بغرض تقديم بعض الشرح، إن شئت التحقق من قيم المكونات – برجاء الرجوع للداتا شيت.
الدخول من أعلى يسار الصورة حيث قنطرة التقويم و يلاحظ أن موجبها يتجه يمينا نحو دائرة التصحيح و سالبها يعود للطرف Zero من خلال مقاومة صغيرة ذات وات كبير لإستشعار التيار و فى نفس الوقت يعود للطرف 3 للمتكاملة و المسمى I sense أى مستشعر التيار. استشعار الفولت على الطرف 4 و القادم من الخرج.
يتجه الموجب من خلال مقاومة صغيرة و ملف تحسين معامل القدرة و الذى يوصله لحظيا بالأرضى Zero عدد 2 موسفيت يأخذان مباشرة من الطرف 1 للمتكاملة و المسمى PFC أى تصحيح معامل القدرة.
باقى المكونات سبق شرح مثيلها فى الدوائر الأخرى مثل الخرج من طرف 8 و المسمى PWM لموسفيت Q3 يوصل مصدرة بمقاومة صغيرة R15 لتحديد تيار الحمل و يوصل مصبه بمحول الخرج. يؤخذ عينة من الخرج و يقارن بالمرجع LM431 السابق شرحه و الفرق ينقل من خلال اوبتو كبلر U3 لضبط الخرج.

كيف نحسب المحول؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2015)

*المحول و حساباته*

المحول و حساباته:

كل الدوائر السابقة تعتمد على محول وهى الأفضل من حيث سهولة التصميم و التحكم فيها و التنبؤ بمجريات الأمور فيها لكن لم نتحدث عن تصميم المحول.
فى سلسلة المحولات قدمت الشرح المفصل لهذه العملية و لكن نوجزها هنا فيما يلى..
يمكننا استخدام الحديد السيليكونى حتى تردد 500 ذ/ث و عندها سيبدأ الفقد فى الحديد فى الإرتفاع مقللا الكفاءة لذا عند الترددات الأعلى نلجأ لإستخدام الفرايت وهى تراكيب عديدة تتباين فى الترددات التى تعمل عليها فبعض المحولات تستخدم فى محطات البث المسموع و المرئى لمواءمة تردد الإرسال و البعض لمواءمة الهوائى فى الإستقبال لذا فكل نطاق ترددى له نوع مناسب من القلوب و الخامات ولن تسنطيع تشكيلها كما فى الحديد السيليكونى لذا سنلجأ لمواقع الشركات المنتجة و الشراء بناء على القدرة و التردد.
يمكننا هنا أن نتحايل على هذا الأمر بأن نستخدم المحولات الموجودة إما بالمحول الإلكترونى أو من وحدة قدرة حاسب قديمة لكن إن شئت ان تجمع أكثر من واحد لزيادة القدرة فيراعى أن تكون الوحدات متماثلة.
يمكنك فك المحول و تعد لفات الإبتدائى و الثانوى فتعلم كم لفة لكل فولت .
عند محاولة فك الإبوكسى المستخدم فى لصق نصفى المحول، تجنب الطرق التى ترفع حرارة القلب لدرجات غير محسوبة مثل استخدام اللمبات و غيرة و الأفضل وضعة لدقائق قليلة فى ماء يغلى على النار فيمكن فكه. الماء يضمن ان لا تزيد الحرارة عن 100 درجة مئوية أما لو ارتفعت الحرارة فستتغير خواصة المغناطيسية و تقل قدرته على نقل القدرة.
نراعى أيضا نقطة أخرى هامة جدا أم ملفات 12 فولت و 5 فولت ملفوفة من عدة أسلاك مجدولة معا. هل تصورت لماذا؟
لو راجعت سلسلة تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية الجزء الأول، ستجد موضوع تأثير القشرة Skin Effect حيث يمر التيار المتردد قرب السطح الخارجى فقط ولهذا تأثير كبير على المقطع الذى يمر فيه التيار و الذى لا يمر فيه التيار كما بالرسم.
لذا لو زاد قطر السلك عن ضعف سمك القشرة لن يمر تيار فى القلب.
http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/skin effect.htm
فى هذا الرابط حاسبة لحساب عمق القشرة و باختيار المللى متر كوحدة و التردد 100ك (0.1 ميجا) سنجد أن عمق القشرة 0.24 مم فقط أى ان السلك ذو قطر 0.48 مم هو أكبر قطر ممكن استخدامه و مازاد عن ذلك سيكون إهدارا للخامة النحاسية دون جدوى.




لذا يصنع من عدة اسلاك كل منها ذو قطر مناسب و تجدل حتى لا يكون أحدها بالخارج طول الملف و من ثم يكون طوله أطول و مقاومتة أكبر و الآخر داخليا طول الملف و من ثم يكون طوله أقل و مقاومتة أقل فضلا عن أن تأثير القشرة سيؤثر على الضفيرة كما يؤثر على السلك المفرد ما لم تكن مضفورة.
لحساب عدد اللفات فهو أيضا مشروح فى سلسلة المحولات و لكن 3 أسلاك بقطر 0.1 مم لا تساوى سلك بقطر 0.3 مم و الصورة تبين




الأسلاك الأحمر و الأخضر و الأزرق متساوية الأقطار و مجموعها أقل بكثير من قطر الدائرة السوداء والتى بدورها أقل من 3×قطر أى من الأسلاك الثلاثة.
لذا حساب مساحة الدائرة هو الأجدى و الأدق وهى 3.14 × مربع القطر ÷ 4
لذا مربع قطر السلك المطلوب = مجموع مربعات الأسلاك المستخدمة.
أو يمكن القول
3.14 × مربع قطر السلك المطلوب ÷ 4 = عدد الأسلاك "ن" المطلوب × مربع قطر السلك المستخدم ÷4
أى مربع قطر السلك المطلوب = عدد الأسلاك "ن" المطلوب × مربع قطر السلك المستخدم 
أى أن قطر السلك المطلوب = جذر عدد الأسلاك "ن" المطلوب × قطر السلك المستخدم 
فمثلا أحتاج سلك بقطر 2مم ليتحمل أمبير ما عند التردد 100ك و سأضطر لإستخدام السلك ذو القطر 0.48 مم السابق
2 مم = جذر ن × 0.48 مم
جذر ن = 2 ÷ 0.48 = 4
ن = 16 سلك مضفورة معا

الدوائر السابقة اعتمدت على المحول ولهذا فهى تمد بخاصية العزل بين الدخول و الخروج . الدوائر التالية لا تعتم
على محول و من ثم سيكون العزل غير متوافر لكنها ربما أقل كلفة.
ماذا يحدث لو لدينا جهد موجب و اضطررنا لإستخدام جهد سالب؟ طبعا نعيد تصميم وحدة التغذية – لكن لو صعب هذا الأمر ماذا يمكن عمله؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 نوفمبر 2015)

*مولدات جهد سالب من موجب Split Supply ICL7660*

مولدات جهد سالب من موجب Split Supply ICL7660
قد يبدو العنوان غريبا فلم لم يتم أخذ ذلك فى الحسبان فيما مضى بإضافة ملف آخر و دائرة تقويم؟
حسنا هذا ما هو متبع فى وحدات الحاسب الآلى فضلا عن كثير من التطبيقات لكن القضية هنا أننا صممنا دائرة كاملة لجهاز ما و فقط نريد الربط بشبكة حاسب أو منفذ تسلسلى أو توفير مصدر تغذية سالب لمكبر عمليات يمد مخرج ما ، أى أن الأمر لا يعدو بضع مللى أمبيرات فضلا عن أن الجهاز منه عدة طرز مختلفة توفر هذا الإتصال عند الطلب، تشترى جهازك اليوم و العام القادم تتطور و تتوسع فتضيف هذه الخاصية. هل توفر هذه التغذية لكل الأجهزة و تستغل فقط فى ربما 10% منها؟
من الطبيعى أن نجعل هذه الخاصية فى كارت يتم تركيبة عند اللزوم ولكن من أين سيأخذ الجهد السالب؟ ماذا لو وفرناها على ذات الكارت فالتيار المطلوب كما قلنا بضع مللى أمبير لا أكثر؟؟
هل يبدو ذلك مألوفا؟ هل استخدمت سابقا أى من المتكاملات MAX232,75232,ICL232 ؟ لو كان ستلاحظ أن بضع مكثفات 10 ميكرو فاراد بين أطرافها توفر لك +/- 10 فولت لتناسب التقنية RS232 وهو من +5 فولت فقط ، كيف هذا؟
الدائرة الشهيرة بمضاعف الفولتية Voltage doubler وهى 




وهى مشروحة فى سلسلة تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية و بسرعة عندما يكون الدخل موجبا سيشحن المكثف C1 من خلال D1 الموجب على اليسار. و عند عكس القطبية سيجمع الدخل على جهد المكثف بقيمة الضعف على D1 و الموجب لأسفل و الذى بدوره من خلال D2 يشحن C2 و يكون عليه الضعف.
الآن لنحصل على السالب نفترض هذه الدائرة




سنجد أولا المفتاح كما بالرسم العلوى فيشحن المكثف C1من المصدر بنفس قيمته ثم ينتقل المفتاح للوضع الثانى و الخط الأحمر يبين الربط الآلى بينهما كمفتاح واحد ذو شقين أو مسارين و المعروف DPDT أو مزدوج بمسارين ، عندها سيتصل طرفة الموجب بالأرضى و السالب بمكثف الخرج C3 واضعا شحنة عليه لنفس الفولت مما يسبب ظهور جهد سالب على الخرج.
جدير بالذكر أن هذا المفتاح هو مجموعة من الترانزيستورات سواء ثنائية أو موسفيت و غالبا ما يكون الموسفيت أفضل لأنه يسمح بمرور التيار فى الإتجاهين على النقيض من الثنائى القطبية الذى يتطلب وجود واحد PNP و آخر NPN لتمرير التيار فى الإتجاهين. 

هذا ما يجعل المتكاملة MAX232 تعمل بخرج -/+ 10 فولت من تغذية +5 فولت فقط. يمكنك ان تستفيد ببضع مللى أمبيرات أيضا من الطرف السالب لهذه المتكاملة لو تريدها لشيء مجاور.




أيضا صنعت متكاملة أخرى تعمل على جهد من 1.5 فولت و حتى 10 فولت لتولد جهد مطابق للدخول قيمة و لكنه سالب أى لا تزيد من قيمته.
هذه المتكاملة هى ICL7660 و التى يمكنها أن تقسم مصدر لنصفين أيضا أى تحصل من +10 فولت على +/-5فولت.

من الجدير بالذكر أن قيمة الخرج تعتمد كثيرا على سعة المكثفات لذا فهى لا تقوم بتثبيت الجهد.
ماذا لو احتاجنا لقدرة أعلى أو تردد أعلى؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 نوفمبر 2015)

*دائرة تثبيت مخفضة للجهد Buck Regulator*

دائرة تثبيت مخفضة للجهد Buck Regulator :

يمكننا دوما استخدام مفتاح للتحكم فى مرور تيار ما عبر مسار ما وهنا أقول تيار ولا أذكر كلمة كهربى فالمبدأ واحد لكل أنواع التيارات منها الغازات و السوائل. إذن لنطبق هذا المبدأ كهربيا.




هنا لدينا مصدر +V و مفتاح و مخرج. بالطبع عند تقطيع التيار المار سيكون الخرج أقل من الدخل بحكم كونه نبضات أقل من الفترة الكلية أو ببساطة أحيانا هناك تيار و أحيانا أخرى لا يكون. سيكون الخرج هنا مساويا لجهد الدخل مضروبا فى نسبة الدوام أى
الخرج = الدخل × زمن التوصيل ÷ الزمن الكلى 
وهذه الطريقة عملية و مستخدمة فى التحكم فى حرارة السخانات الأومية و إضاءة اللمبات و فى التحكم فى سرعة موتورات التيار المستمر بالتحكم فى زاوية فتح ثايريستور أو تراياك حسب الخرج المطلوب ، ولكن لبعض أنواع أخرى من الحمل، هذا أشبه بمطرقة سريعة الضربات عليه لذا نحن نريد جهدا مستمرا للحصول على تيار مستمر فى الخرج لذا سنضع المكثف C1 و الذى يشحن أثناء مرور التيار و يعوض هو فترات الإنقطاع، و من المتوقع أن تفكر فى استبدال المفتاح بترانزيستور تتحكم فيه دائرة تفتحه عند انخفاض الخرج ثم تغلقة فور وصوله للحد المطلوب. أيضا قد تقول أن المكثفات لا تتلائم جيدا مع أشباه الموصلات فتفكر فى استبداله بملف




و من دائرة RL المشابهة لدائرة RC ستجد أن عند التوصيل سيبدأ التيار فى الإرتفاع التدريجى و جهد الخرج بالتبعية فى الزيادة التدريجية، لكن فور فتح المفتاح سيكون الجهد كله على المفتاح وليس على الحمل مما يفسد عمل الدائرة بإنقطاعه عن الخرج (أعلم الإحتجاج أن الملف يولد جهد عالى لكن أيضا هناك مفتاح سيتحمله و ترانزيستورات تتحمل 1000 فولت) و لهذا يجب أن يتغير نوع المفتاح كما بالصورة ليوفر المسار الكامل للتيار عند الفصل من خلال التوصيل بالأرض فلا ينقطع التيار عن الحمل.
حسنا لنبدأ تنفيذ أى من الدائرتين ببساطة. و ليكن الحمل مثلا 1 أمبير و الدخول 12 فولت و نريد منه 5 فولت لدوائرنا الإلكترونية.
دائرة المكثف بسيطة و سهلة و نحتاج لترانزيستور يمرر التيار. أمبير واحد ليس مشكلة لكن كم سيمر حقيقة فى هذا المسكين؟
قانون أوم يقول الفولت مقسوما على المقاومة أى 12-5 = 7 فولت مقسومة على ...
كم قيمة المقاومة ؟ هل هى صفر أو قريبة من ذلك؟؟ وهل التيار يقارب مالانهاية؟؟
حسنا هنا مشكلة، لنضع مقاومة لنحد من التيار. حل منطقى إلا أنه سيلغى قيمة هذه التقنية لأنها ستستهلك قدرة و نحن نلجأ للتقطيع لتجنب ذلك فضلا عن أن هناك مشكلة فى اختيار قيمتها، لو قليلة سيمر تيار كبير و نحتاج ترانزيستور مكلف ولو لا يوجد حمل قد يرتفع الخرج قبل أن يفصل الترانزيستور. ولو المقاومة كبيرة سيكون الفقد كبيرا عند الحمل الكامل، إذن ما الحل؟
حسنا هذه غير عملية و نلجأ للملف ليحد من التيار.
مشكلة الملف أنه سيعمل جيدا عند الحمل الكامل و لكن عندما لا يكون هناك حمل، لا يكون هناك تيار و بالتالى سيكون الهبوط على طرفي الملف صفرا و بالتالى دائرة التحكم ستواجه مشكلة أن الخرج دوما أعلى بكثير مما يجب.
كما أن هناك مشكلة أخرى قد لا تجعل هذه الدائرة عملية، فى الوضع الأول سيكون على طرفى الملف فرق جهد البطارية من الخرج أى 12-5 = 7 فولت، عند انتقال المفتاح للوضع الثانى (الغلق) فى المسار الأخضر، سيكون جهد الملف 7 فولت على الخرج فجأة وهو مدمر لغالبية الدوائر الرقمية. و الأسوأ انه يزداد كلما زاد الفرق بين الدخل و الخرج.

لذا لو أمكن جمع الحلين معا لكان الملف هو ما يحد من مرور التيار و يجعله تدريجا و مناسبا للدائرة وهو لا يفقد طاقة، و سيشحن المكثف تدريجا و يبقى جهد الخرج ثابتا على الحمل أثناء الفصل وهو ما يحتاجه الحمل و أيضا يعطى دائرة التحكم الفرصة للرقابة و الإستجابة فتفصل عندما يكون الجهد مناسبا وهو سيتحقق آليا عندما يكون متوسط تيار المفتاح مساويا لتيار الحمل + الفقد فى المكثف. ولو لم يكن هناك فقد فسيكون الجهد على المكثف دوما كافيا لإخبار دائرة التحكم أن لا حاجة لفتح السويتش.
هكذا أصبحت الدائرة بهذه الصورة




هنا سنلاحظ أن عند الفتح تختزن الطاقة فى الملف و عند الغلق سيعطى الملف هذا المخزون للحمل وهذه أهم نقطة فى عمل هذا النوع. الملف هنا كالمحول فى الدوائر السابقة و يجب أن يكون
1- قادر على نقل هذا الكم من الطاقة للحمل
2- يجب أن لا يصل للتشبع فى أى لحظة من عمل الدائرة و إلا إنقلب من حث إلى قصر مدمرا المفتاح و الحمل معا.
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نناقشها ببعض الحسابات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2015)

*تصميم دائرة buck*

تصميم الدائرة:
حسنا لا يوجد مفتاح الكترونى ذو مخرجين كما بالرسم السابق فما لدينا هو الدايود أو الترانزيستور و كلاهما إما موصل أو قاطع، لذا فالمسار باللون الأحمر سنستبدله بالترانزيستور للتحكم فى عرض النبضة وهذا منطقى لكن رغم أن المسار الأخضر يمكن استبداله أيضا بترانزيستور إلا أن التحكم فيه سيكون معقدا لضرورة أن لا يتأخر عن قفل الأول فيعرضه للجهد العالى ولا يفتح آنيا معه فيضع قصر على مصدر التغذية، لذا لو أمكن أن يكون آليا أى دون تحكم سيكون أفضل.
بما أن الدايود يتحكم فيه التيار أليا فإن كان التيار فى الإتجاه الصحيح يسمح له بالمرور و يوقفه لو بالعكس، إذن فهو حل مثالى لهذا المفتاح




بالنسبة للترانزيستور فلا يهم إن كان ثنائى القطبية Bi-polar أو موسفيت ولا من أى قطبية فكل الأنواع استخدمت بنجاح لكن هناك نقطة يمكن ملاحظتها هنا وهى أن فى الترانزيستورات الثنائية نجد أنواع س م س أى NPN متاحة بتيار أعلى و أمبير أعلى و تردد أعلى من نظيرتها م س م أو PNP و إن تساويا سيكون غالبا ثمن الأول أقل من ثمن الثانى و نفس الشيء فى الموسفيت ذو القناة السالبة N-Chanel متاح بتيار أعلى و أمبير أعلى و تردد أعلى و الأهم أن مقاومته عند التوصيل أقل أى يفقد حرارة أقل من نظيره P-Chanel ، إلا أن إدخال الأول فى التشبع يحتاج بعض المجهود أكثر من الآخر للأسباب السابق ذكرها فى موضوع الوحدات الخطية ذات الهبوط المنخفض LDO
عند اختيار الترانزيستور يجب أن يتحمل ضعف أعلى جهد للبطارية – لاحظ أن البطارية مجرد رمز لمصدر مستمر مطلوب تثبيت خرجه وهو قد يتغير حسب الظروف.
أيضا يجب أن يتحمل ضعف التيار الأقصى المار فى الدائرة 
و يجب أن يقفل و يفتح أى ذو تردد مناسب للتردد المزمع استخدامه و تردد القطع 10 أمثال التردد المزمع استخدامه لأن كلما قل التردد سيكون أبطأ فى التوصيل و القطع و من ثم ستتولد به حرارة نتيجة حاصل ضرب الفولت عليه فى التيار المار به.
أيضا اختار الترانزيستور من النوع المصنف للإستخدام كمفتاح Switching Applications فهو مصمم لهذا الغرض (الإنتقال الفجائى بين القطع و الوصل) بصرف النظر عن خطية هذا الإنتقال والمطلوب عادة فى دوائر التكبير.
و أخيرا مهما كان التصميم رائعا لن يكون الفقد صفرا وهذه الحرارة المتولدة يجب أن تشع من جسم الترانزيستور بواسطة مشعع حرارى أو مبرد Heat sink ولا تنسى معجون السيليكون لجودة التوصيل الحرارى.
الآن الدايود يجب اختياره بناء على النقاط التى ذكرت فى بداية حديثنا عنه
أن يكون سريع القطع حتى يفصل فور فتح الترانزيستور و لا يظل موصلا مسببا قصر على المصدر 
أن يتحمل ضعف الجهد الذى سيتعرض له وهو جهد المصدر .
أن يتحمل أيضا ضعف التيار الذى سيمر فيه
و أيضا لا تتبنى قيم كتب التصميم التى تعتمد الجانب النظرى للدايود ذو التيار القليل عوضا عن الداتا شيت، فموحدات التيار العالى يكون عليها أيضا فولت عالى اثناء مرور التيار فهى أولا و أخيرا مادة ولها مقاومة اومية كغيرها فمثلا الدايود FR101 سيكون عليه عند 1 أمبير جهد 1.3 فولت بينما PR3001 عند 3 أمبير سيكون عليه 1.2 فولت فقط وهذا يعنى أن هناك أرقام أفضل من أرقام كما أن عند الضرورة سيكون دايود شوتكى الأفضل حيث تجد MBR2020 عند 20 أمبير سيكون عليه 0.5 فولت فقط و طبعا كل هذه القيم من الداتا شيت ولا تتطابق مع القيم النظرية.
هذه القيم للفولت مضروبة فى التيار هى حرارة متولدة فى هذا الثنائى لذا يجب مراعاة ما سبق قوله عن التبريد فمثلا PR3001 تجد طرفيه من سلك غليظ وهذا ليس بسبب 3 أمبير فهى تمر فى سلك ربع ملليمتر لكن لتبريد قطعة السيليكون بداخلة وفى كثير من وحدات التغذية تجد هذا السلك تم لحامه أو تثبيته على قطعة معدنية – هى للتبريد و أحيانا يترك الطرف بدون تقصير لطوله لإستخدام هذا السلك كمبرد أو مشع حرارى
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتحدث عن قيم هذه التيارات و حساب الملف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*حساب المكونات لوحدة مثبت خافض Buck*

حساب المكونات لوحدة المثبت:

لحساب الملف يجب أن نحسب الجهود و التيارات المارة فى الدائرة لكى نعلم كيف تسير الأمور. بالطبع الحساب الدقيق يتطلب العلاقات الرياضية المعقدة لكن شركة موتورولا وضعت هذا التقريب العملى الذى يسهل كثيرا من الحسابات فى كتابها الشهير
Practical_Switching_Power_Supply_Design.pdf
https://books.google.com.eg/books/a...upply_Design.html?id=NXMJNAVXkzoC&redir_esc=y





هنا سنجد أن المنحنى الأحمر العلوى يمثل الجهد على الثنائى أو الدايود وهو حقيقة نتيجة أن الترانزيستور يفتح و يغلق بالتتابع و للسهولة سنفترض أن الأمور توافقت حيث زمن التوصيل يكاد يساوى تقريبا زمن القطع.
هنا القيمة الصغرى و الترانزيستور لا يمرر تيار وتساوى صفر و العظمى عندما يكون الترانزيستور موصلا و تساوى جهد الدخل Vin مطروحا منه الهبوط على الترانزيستور و كما سبق الشرح يعتمد على التيار و نوع التانزيستور هل ثنائى القطبية أم موسفيت و أيضا رقمه.
الآن عند بداية النبضة سيمر تيار فى الترانزيستور (المنحنى الأزرق) و يعوقه الملف و لكنه لحظيا من مصدر مستمر أى ليس جزءا من موجة جيبية ، لذا تقل معاوقة الملف (طبعا للتذكرة المعاوقة 2 × 3.14 × التردد × الحث بالهنرى) و التردد هنا مالانهاية عند لحظة التغيير (مقدمة النبضة) ثم ينهار التردد مع عدم التغيير ويكون صفر فى المستمر وهذا يسبب زيادة التيار تدريجا حسب تقلص المجال المغناطيسى و يصل لقيمة أعلى و عند تعويض ما فقد من المكثف سيغلق الترانزيستور المسار. فى هذه اللحظة سيكمل هذا التيار مسارة فى الدايود أى أن تيار الدايود سيكون ذات القيمة الأعلى و يقل بإضمحلال المجال - المنحنى الارجوانى.
هذا التيار بمروره فى الدايود يسبب جهدا بين طرفيه ولكنه لحد ما ثابت القيمة و سبق أن علمنا أنه قد يكون أقل من 1 لأعلى من 2 فولت حسب نوعة لذا يفضل أن يكون شوتكى لصغر الهبوط على طرفيه.
الآن عندما يفتح الترانزيستور للنبضة الثانية سيكون الدايود عليه جهدا لذا تيار الملف و كذا جهد الدايود يجب أن يأخذهذا فى الإعتبار فتتغير المعادلة السابقة لتصبح
جهد الملف يتراوح ما بين قيمة صغرى = جهد الدايود و قيمة عظمى هى جهد الدخول مطروحا منها الهبوط على الترانزيستور.
التيار فى الملف هو المنحنى الأخضر حيث يزداد تدريجا و يقل تدريجا.
سيعترض البعض أن هذه المنحنيات تقريبية و الأصح اعتبار الثابت الزمنى الخ – حسنا لو راجعنا منحنيات الثابت الزمنى نجد الجزء الأول منها خطى بنسبة عالية و ربما حتى ثلث القيمة العظمى يكون الإنحراف عن الخطية غير محسوس وهو الجزء المستخدم منها عادة لتوليد موجات سن المنشار.
من التحليل السابق نجد أن التيار المار فى الملف
الترانزيستور موصل : تيار الملف = التيار الأدنى + ( فرق الجهد على الملف × زمن التوصيل ÷ الحث بالهنرى )
فرق الجهد على الملف = جهد الدخول – جهد الترانزيستور – جهد الخرج
الترانزيستور قاطع : تيار الملف = التيار الأقصى - ( فرق الجهد على الملف × زمن القطع ÷ الحث بالهنرى )
فرق الجهد على الملف = جهد الخرج – جهد الدايود
هذه القيم المبينة على الرسم السابق المنحنى الأخضر، منها يمكن حساب قيمة الملف المطلوبة
نحسبها المرة القادمة إن شاء الله و هل هناك اعتبارات أخرى نحتاط لها؟ هل هذا القدر من التيار الأدنى له معنى؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 نوفمبر 2015)

*نقاط هامة فى دائرة المخفض Buck*

اعتبارات دائرة المخفض Buck :
من مناقشة نظرية عمل الدائرة نجد أنها متسامحة جدا لأنها تتوافق مع تغير الحمل و جهد الدخول الخ و من ثم نجد أننا نحتاج لحساب القيمة الدنيا للحث و لو زادت عن ذلك فلن تؤثر كثيرا فى أداء الدائرة إن لم يكن أفضل.
هل تذكر من المرة الماضية
الترانزيستور موصل : تيار الملف = التيار الأدنى + ( فرق الجهد على الملف × زمن التوصيل ÷ الحث )
فرق الجهد على الملف = جهد الدخول – جهد الترانزيستور – جهد الخرج
إذن الحث (الأدنى هنا) = فرق الجهد على الملف × زمن التوصيل ÷ التيار
البعض يأخذ التيار الأوسط السابق حسابه أو الأدنى أو الأعلى فكلها على أى الأحوال قيم تقريبية و يفضل أن نزيد عن المحسوب لضمان حسن الأداء.





الآن نلقى نظرة أكثر قربا للدائرة نجد
1- الدخول يجب أن يزيد على الأقل 1 إلى 2 فولت عن الخرج لكى تعمل الدائرة (ربما أكثر لو لم نختار الترانزيستور المناسب – راجع جزء LDO الوحدات ذات الهبوط المنخفض) لذا هى وحدات خافضة للجهد فقط.
2- عندما يفتح الترانزيستور لن يغلق الدايود فورا ولكنه سيأخذ بضع ميكرو ثانية ليغلق و خلالها سيكون الترانزيستور فعليا فى حال قصر على الأرضى وهى لحظة قد تسبب تلفه، فضلا عن كونها طاقة ضائعة، لذا استخدام الدايودات الأسرع مثل الشوتكى له زمن غلق بالنانو ثانية بالتأكيد أفضل لضمان طول عمر الوحدة و تحسين كفاءة الأداء.
3- عندما يتلف الترانزيستور المستخدم،فى الغالبية العظمى من الحالات سيتلف كقصر بين الدخول و الخروج واضعا كل جهد الدخول على الحمل مما يسبب إتلافة فورا وهذا ليس حلا مثاليا لتصميم دائرة أو جهاز لذا يجب استخدام دائرة حماية أخرى كما استخدمنا فى الدوائر الخطية و المسماة Crawbar أو "العتلة" أو قضيب الحماية.

الآن صممنا دائرة ووجدنا الدخول 12 فولت و الخروج 5 و سنفقد على الترانزيستور 1 فولت و على الدايود نصف (من الداتا شيت لهما) و و اختارنا أن نستخدم تردد 100ك هرتز إذن الزمن 1÷100ك أى 10 ميكرو ثانية نصفها توصيل و نصفها قطع و ليكن التيار 2 أمبير و بذلك سيكون فولت الملف = 12-5-1 = 6 فولت
6 × 5 ميكرو ÷ 2 أمبير = 15 ميكرو هنرى و توجهت للمحل لشراء 15 ميكرو هنرى فوضع البائع أمامى هذه بقيمة 15 ميكرو هنرى




أيها اختار؟؟
أولا : أيها يتحمل سلكه 2 أمبير؟ هذا أمر يجب مراعاته حتى لا يحترق عند تشغيل الدائرة و يمكن التسامح فيه قليلا لأن السلك فعليا قصير (بضع لفات)
ثانيا : أى القلوب أختار؟ هل تذكر عندما قلنا الملف الأكبر أفضل؟ لماذا - هل الأصغر اسوأ؟ لسبب بسيط جدا أنه يجب أن يظل ملف، ولو وصل لحد التشبع مع نهاية زمن الشحن سيصبح قصر وتقريبا لا وجود له و نعود للخطر الذى تحدثنا عنه و تطلب منا استخدام الملف أساسا. هذا يضع لنا شيء هام نحتاط منه وهو لو كان القلب صغير المقطع، سيسبب التيار الأدنى (وهو مستديم و يزيد عليه الترانزيستور التيار عند التوصيل ثم يعود عند الغلق) تشبع القلب لذا يجب أن نختار قلب يسمح بهذا التيار الأدنى عند الحمل الكامل و يصل للتيار الأقصى دون تشبع. 
كيف نحسبه؟ للأسف من الداتا شيت فإن لم تجد فالتجربة و الخطأ.
ثالثا : التردد فكل نوع خامة تناسب تردد معين و كلما ارتفع التردد زاد الفقد فى الحديد (أو خامة الفرايت) لذا اختيار الخامة الملائمة أمر هام
رابعا : الإستجابة فالقلوب خصوصا الدائرية منها ذات الوان اسود – اصفر – احمر- أخضر – أزرق و بعضها ذو لونين الجانبين لونهما مختلف.




وهى ليست لتجميل القلوب ولكنها تفترق من حيث دخولها فى التشبع و بعض الصفات الأخرى فالبعض يدخل فجأة و يكون المنحنى له حاد (المنحنى الأخضر) وهو قد يناسب مرشحات الخرج لقيمة الحث العالية لكن كملف رئيسى سيسبب التشبع الفجائى عند زيادة التيار مسببا هبوط فجائى لقيمة الحث و انهيار الدائرة و خروج الفولت للحمل و تلفه أما النوع المطلوب ذو التشبع التدريجى (المنحنى الأحمر) و الذى يتيح الفرصة للعمل فى الحدود القصوى ثم يعطى دوائر التحكم الفرصة لتتفاعل مع الحمل الزائد.




فى الروابط التالية بعض خواص هذه القلوب
http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/toroids.htm
http://www.herostechnology.co.uk/pages/pages_comp/micrometals.html
تيار كبير؟ حسنا راقب ما يلى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 نوفمبر 2015)

*متكاملات lm2585,lm2575,lm2576*

متكاملات تسهل تصميم هذه التقنية:
رغم أن المتكاملات السابق شرحها يمكنها تكوين دوائر تخفيض للجهد بهذا النسق وتجدها تفصيلا فى الداتا شيت إلا انك ستحتاج لضبط عدة مكونات للحصول على التردد المناسب الخ، لذا قدمت لنا بعض الشركات متكاملات صممت خصيصا لهذا الغرض مثل LM2575 لتيار حتى 1 أمبير والرقم LM2585 حتى 3 أمبير و أيضا LM2576 حتى 3 أمبير وهى تأتى بعدة قيم حيث يضاف للرقم كما بالصورة قيمة فولت الخرج وهى عادة 3.3 فولت و 5 فولت و 12 فولت و 15 فولت و أخيرا –Adj بمعنى قابلة للضبط حيث بنفس طريقة LM317 يمكنك ضبطها بمقاومة متغيرة (مجزئ جهد) للحصول على أى فولت من 1.23 إلى 37 فولت وبنفس المعادلة.




تتميز هذه المتكاملة بأنها اختصرت كل العوامل فالمذبذب مثبت داخليا البعض عند 54ك هرتز و البعض عند 100 ك هرتز و تحسس التيار أيضا داخليا فلا تحتاج لوضع المقاومة التى تسبب ازعاج للكثير و أضافت ما لم نتحدث عنه سوى فى المتكاملات الخطية وهو الحماية ضد ارتفاع الحرارة فتغلق ذاتيا.
أيضا جعلت الملف قطعة قياسية و انتجت الشركات منه الآف القطع ليتاح للمستخدم بدون جهد، ونظرا لصغر قيمته يمكنك استخدام العديد من الملفات الموجودة فى قطع أخرى مثل لمبات الإضاءة الموفرة أو الليد أو تستخرج قلب حلقى من وحدة تغذية قديمة ذو قطر 1.5 إلى 2 سم و ربما تستطيع استخدامه كما هو أو تضيف إليه بضع لفات أخرى. الدايود هو 1 أمبير شوتكى ، طبعا ستسأل أليس المفترض أن يكون 3 أمبير؟!!!
أرجو ان يكون ما سبق من الشرح يغنينى عن الإجابة أن 3 أمبير هو تيار الحمل و الدايود فقط لتفريغ مجال الملف لذا تياره يبدأ مساويا لتيار الحمل لكنه لا يستديم طوال الوقت لكن لو أردت - استخدم 3 أمبير. المهم أن يكون شوتكى لسرعته و انخفاض الفقد عليه.
من مميزات هذه الدائرة أنها عالية الكفاءة (الثابت منها قرابة 85% و المتغير قرابة 75%) لذا نادرا ما تسخن (إلا طبعا لو وضعت دايود عادى يسبب قصر ليها) و لو ارتفعت حرارتها فلن تقارن بتلك الخطية إطلاقا.
أطرافها سهلة ولا تحتاج لشرح الطرف 1 دخول وهو حتى 40 فولت و هناك مجموعة منها مميزة بالحرفين HV أى فولت عالى تتحمل 60 فولت.
الطرف 2 هو الخرج والذى يوصل بالدايود و الملف ، الطرف 3 أرضى و الطرف 4 يوصل بعد الملف أى على الحمل لتحسس الجهد على الحمل ومن ثم تثبيت الخرج. و أخيرا الطرف 5 للتحكم فيها كمفتاح تشغيل فهو يوصل بالأرضى لتعمل أو يترك لتوقفها.
يمكن استغلال هذه الخاصية لعمل دائرة حماية ضد انخفاض جهد الدخول




طبعا لا ننسى أن نوصل طرفى 2،4 كما سبق فهما الخرج و التغذية العكسية للضبط فقط ما نريد شرحه فى هذه الصورة.
الزينر + 2 × جهد القاعدة/باعث للترانزيستور يحددان متى تعمل فإن زاد جهد الدخول عن القيمة السابقة، سيفتح الترانزيستور موصلا طرف التحكم رقم 5 بالأرض. طبعا سيسأل البعض ما رقم الترانزيستور؟
حسنا تيار طرف التحكم الأقصى 30 ميكرو أمبير إذن أى ترانزيستور بالقطبية المناسبة و تيار قليل سيعمل مثلا عائلة BCxxx – طبعا لا تختار 2N3055 مثلا هنا فتيار التسريب فيه اكبر من 30 ميكرو!!
أيضا سيسأل البعض لماذا المعادلة فيها 2 جهد القاعدة؟
عند جهد الزينر سيوصل الزينر و يمكن اعتباره محذوف من الدائرة مع حذف قيمته أى لو كان 5.1 فولت مثلا فعند تمام 5.1 سيوصل و يصبح الجهد على المقاومتين = الدخول 5.1 – الزينر 5.1 = صفر و نظرا لمجزئ الجهد R1,R2 نريد الإرتفاع قليلا عن جهد القاعدة/باعث.

تيار كبير؟ حسنا راقب ما يلى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 ديسمبر 2015)

*احتياطات للتيارات العالية*

احتياطات صناعية للتيارات العالية:
هناك أيضا اعتيار يجب ملاحظته وهو خاص بأى مثبت جهد فى هذه السلسة وهو طرف التغذية العكسي الذى يربط الخرج بمكبر الخطأ.
قد تظن أنه توصيل داخلى أى جزء من الدائرة لتثبيت الخرج، حسنا هو كذلك فى حالة التيار المنخفض، لكن فى التيارات الكبيرة 5 أمبير و أكثر فإن مقاومة سلك توصيل الخرج للحمل ستسبب هبوطا فى الجهد غير محسوب (لكونه يعتمد على طول السلك و قطره و خامته و قيمة التيار الفعلى المحسوب و كلها أمور تتغير من وضع لآخر أو مستخدم لآخر) لذا قالجهد الذى تبذله لتثبيت جهد الخرج سيضيع فى طول السلك، كما أن هناك مفاضلة كبيرة بين قطر السلك و ثمنه و معاناة وزنه فى الأقطار الكبيرة و الأطوال الكبيرة ، يجب أن لا ننسى أن هناك تطبيقات تتطلب أن يكون الشاحن فى طابق و البطاريات فى طابق و الأحمال فى طابق كمحطات الإتصال اللاسلكى و أجهزة الملاحة و السنترالات (المقسمات) وغيرها من الإستخدامات التى تتطلب الإحتياط بالبطاريات كمصدر بديل للطاقة – لاحظ أنه إن كان الجهاز يقبل العمل على بطارية ما ، فلا معنى إطلاقا لإستخدام UPS و فقد الطاقة فى انفيرتر للرفع إلى 220 ثم دائرة تقويم أخرى و فقد آخر للطاقة للتخفيض لجهد البطارية – فكر فى 48 فولت 50 أمبير مثلا أى 2.5 كيلو وات.
هل تذكر هذه الدائرة التى وضعناها سابقا؟




حسنا سنمد سلك غليظ ليتحمل تيار عالى لحمل ما فى الجوار فتصبح هكذا




الإطار هو جسم وحدة التغذية و منه يخرج سلكين لكل منهما مقاومة ما و سيكون هناك هبوطا فى الجهد قدره التيار × مجموع المقاومتين ولذا يتغير بحسب قيمة التيار اللحظية و بحسب قيمة مقاومة السلك و الذى يعبر مناطق خارجية قد تتعرض لبرودة شديدة شتاء و حرارة عالية صيفا ولا يخفى أن المقاومة تزداد خطيا بزيادة الحرارة مما يزيد الفقد و يرفع حرارة السلك أكثر.
ليس الخطر فقط فى قيمة هذا التغيير و لكن أيضا كون الحمل عديد من الأجهزة التى تسحب من مصدر واحد سيجعلها تؤثر على بعضها البعض من خلال عدم ثبات وحدة التغذية. ما الحل؟ أن نثبت الجهد على الحمل وليس على خرج الوحدة.
كيف؟ حسنا ببساطة نستشعر هذا الجهد عند الحمل بدلا من عند خرج الوحدة ولذا اُضيف زوج من الأسلاك لنقل الجهد على طرفى الحمل رجوعا إلى مكبر الخطأ و يسمى مستشعر أو Sense ولذا فهو لا يحمل سوى ما يكفى تيار دخول مكبر العمليات وهو أقل من مللى أمبير واحد




يجب أن نلاحظ هنا أن السلكين معا يجب توصيلهما ولا تقول حسنا الأرضى لا داعى منه، إرجع للرسم السابق ستجد أنك ادخلت نصف المشكلة و حللت نصفها فقط.
أيضا يجب مراعاة قطبية السلكين لذا غالبا ما يكونا بلونين مختلفين لسهولة التمييز.
عند صيانة الوحدة أو إصلاحها لا تنسى أن تضع سلك بين طرفى +Sense و الطرف الموجب للخرج و سلك بين -Senseو طرف الأرضى أو السالب للخرج حتى تعمل الوحدة بصورة طبيعية

مزيد من التردد؟ حسنا فليكن أكثر من فاز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2015)

*متكاملات متعددة الفازات*

اكثر من فاز:
فى كثير من الحالات و خاصة عندما يكون التيار كبير يفضل استخدام نظام 3 فاز لأنه أكثر اقتصادا من فاز واحد. فدوما ما ينص من قبل هيئة الإمداد بالطاقة على جودة توزيع الأحمال لتقليل تيار الرجوع فى الطرف الأرضى أو المسمى متعادل أو غيره. كما أن من وجهة نظر الدوائر الإلكترونية، فتقسيم التيار على أكثر من وحدة من أشباه الموصلات يؤدى لتقليل الكلفة أحيانا أيضا و تقليل خطر التلف و توفير ميزة أن عندما يتلف واحد لا تتوقف المعدة كليا و يمكن أن تظل تعمل بقدرة مخفضة.
من مميزات تعدد الفازات أيضا زيادة التردد مما يجعل التخلص منه أسهل و لهذا يرغب فى استخدامه فى الإلكترونيات ذات الضوضاء العالية و التردد العالى، هل يضيء هذا على تلميحات معينه؟ نعم انها هى اللوحة الأم فى الحاسب و خاصة أنه يعمل على تردد 3 جيجا تقريبا.

لهذا صمت شركة انترسل متكاملة للتعامل مع اكثر من فاز "ISL6312CRZ 4phass buck 4 motherboards " خصيصا للوحات الحاسب من نوع المخفض للجهد Buck توفر الميزات التالية

· يمكنها تحويل القدرة بالتعامل مع 2-3-4 فاز
· تحكم دقيق للجهد مع تحسس فرقى بعيد للفولت ( اى تتحسس افولت عند الحمل وليس عند الخرج كما سبق الشرح) بدقة تصل إلى نصف بالمائة.
· استجابة مثالية للتغيرات الفجائية حيث يمكنها تعديل مكان النبضة مع تنسيق الفازات للحصول على أفضل النتائج
· تحسس فرقى تام للتيار المستمر باستخدام مقاومة. برمجة دقيقة لخط الحمل مع تناسق دقيق لتيار المسارات (الأوجه المتعددة).
· التحكم فى الفترة الميتة بين النبضات
· تتعامل مع معالجات AMD أو انتل 
· تحدد آليا جهد المعالج من خلال 8 بت وحدة تحويل رقمى تماثلى
· حماية ضد زيادة التيار
· حماية من زيادة الجهد متعددة المستويات 
· يمكن اختيار التردد حتى 1.5 ميجا هرتز لكل فاز (وجه)





الدائرة الداخلية معقدة وكبيرة ولا داعى لمناقشتها هنا فقط نذكرها للفكرة. أما الإستخدام فهو بسيط و الدائرة فى صفحة 5 توضح 4 مخارج مستقلة تصب فى حمل واحد

ثلاث منها مزودة بمخرجين للتحكم فى الترانزيستورين العلوى و السفلى أما الرابع فعلى ما يبدو لعدم نوافر اطراف فهو ذو مخرج وحيد لذا تحتاج لمتكاملة قيادة مثل
ISL6612, ISL6613
و التى تحول هذا المخرج إلى مخرجين للتحكم فى الترانزيستورين

هكذا نكون قد غطينا أغلب دوائر الخفض Buck . هل هناك حل آخر لمشكلة تلف الترانزيستور الرئيسى و التى تضع جهد الدخول على الحمل؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 ديسمبر 2015)

*دوائر التثبيت مع رفع الجهد Boost*

دوائر التثبيت مع رفع الجهد Boost:
الدوائر السابقة قدمت حلولا جدية لمشاكل عديدة ولكن دوائر رفع الفولت السابقة (عدا عن دوائر المحول) لم تكن توفر القدرة المناسبة لكثير من التطبيقات لإعتمادها على شحن المكثف و بالتبعية فى كل مرة ترفع قدرا ثابتا مما قد يتطلب مراحل عدة جاعلا الدائرة مكلفة سعرا و حجما و اقل كفاءة، لذا هل يمكن استغلال تقلص المجال المغناطيسى فى الملف والمسبب لجهد عالى على طرفيه للحصول على مثبت رافع للفولت؟؟
لنأخذ الدائرة كما فعلنا فى الدائرة السابقة و نبحث أوضاع المفتاح المتعددة لنفهم أداء الدائرة ، و نظرا للتقطيع فالحمل يحتاج لمكثف كما سبق الشرح.




سنأخذ الملف و نوصله بالمصدر و نوصل طرفه الآخر بالطرف 1 و نفكر فى توصيله بكل أوضاعه.
لو وصلنا الطرف 1 مباشرة بالحمل – الطرف3- سيرتفع جهد الحمل تدريجا على المكثف و عندما يقطع المفتاح سيكون الجهد العالى على طرفيه ولا يستفيد الحمل شيئا من ذلك. هذا سيكون دوما أقل من الدخل ولن يكون لدينا جهد أعلى من الدخل.
لو وصلنا الطرف 1 بالطرف 2 سيمر تيار فى الملف و عند فصله سيكون الجهد العالى على المفتاح ولا يصل شيء للحمل، لذا كما فى المثال السابق أيضا يجب أن ينتقل المفتاح بين الحالتين.
نوصل الطرف 1 بالأرضى – الطرف 2- حتى يرتفع التيار فى الملف لحد مناسب و هنا ننقل الطرف 1 للطرف 3 أى نوصل الملف بالحمل فنضع هذا الجهد العالى على الحمل فيحتفظ به المكثف فى الخرج لفترة و عند انخفاض الجهد نتيجة لسحب الحمل و إضمحلال المجال نعود للوضع الأول لنعيد بناء المجال مرة أخرى و هكذا.
إذن مما سبق سنرى الشروط التالية
أولا يجب ان لا نوصل الملف فترة تسمح له أن يصل للتشبع و إلا سينهار المجال فجأة ويصبح قطعة من السلك.
ثانيا يجب أن لا نسمح لتوصيل الملف بالحمل أن يسمح للتيار بالعودة من الحمل جهة المصدر حتى لا نخسر ما فعلناه
هذا يوحى باستخدام ثنائى (دايود) جهه الحمل و التوصيل بالأرضى من خلال ترانزيستور و تصبح الدائرة هكذا




لأن الخرج عادة أعلى من الدخل فهى تسمى معزز أو Boost
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سندرس التيار فى المكونات و نحسب قيم هذه المكونات.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 ديسمبر 2015)

*مزيد من التفصيل عن دائرة Boost*

نظرة فى عمق دائرة Boost

كما فعلنا فى دائرة الخافض Buck سنفعل هنا فى دائرة الرافع Boost
هذا المخطط يبين التيارات و الجهود فى مكونات الدائرة وهذا يساعدنا فى تحليل الأحداث لنعلم ما نحتاج لكل منها.




من الطبيعى أن لو كان الترانزيستور "السويتش" غير موصل ، فإن جهد الدخول سيظهر كما هو على الخرج و سيكون التيار فى الملف هو تيار الحمل و قد يكون صفرأ أو تيارا ما ، لكن الدائرة لم تصمم لتستقر على هذا الوضع، فستستشعر دائرة التحكم هذا الوضع أن جهد الخرج منخفضا فتقوم بتوصيل المفتاح فيصبح الجهد عليه صفرا (أو جهد التشبع أقل من فولت أو أكثر حسب نوع الترانزيستور) كما فى الجزء باللون الأحمر من المنحنى، و يزداد التيار تدريجيا فى الملف لكون الملف لا يسمح بزيادة فجائية للتيار كما بالرسم باللون البنى أسفل الجزء الأحمر، وهنا تراقب دائرة التحكم الموقف و قبل أن يصل التيار لحد التشبع، يجب أن تفصل دائرة التحكم هذا الترانزيستور فورا. القطع المفاجئ للتيار يسبب إنهيار للمجال المغناطيسى ويولد فى الملف جهدا كبيرا يعبر الدايود ليخزن فى المكثف فى الخرج، والذى يرتفع تدريجا لكون المكثف لا يسمح بارتفاع فجائى للفولت، و يغذى أيضا الحمل. هنا طبعا سيرتفع الجهد على الترانزيستور لقيمة جهد الخرج مضافا إليها جهد الدايود كما باللون الأخضر و لن يزيد عن ذلك، لذا لو لم يستهلك الحمل هذا المخزون فى المكثف ، قد يرتفع الجهد على الخرج لحدود مدمرة للحمل، لذا فدور دائرة التحكم مراقبة كل من التيار و الفولت و توقف الترانزيستور فورا.
هل تذكر دائرة التخفيض Buck؟ كانت لدينا مشكلة أن تلف الترانزيستور يضع الدخول كله على الحمل فيتلفه و هنا اقترحنا هذه الدائرة كحل، ولكنها وضعت لنا جهد أعلى فى البدء لو لم يكن الحمل كافيا.
عند فصل الترانزيستور ، فالتيار المار به سيمر الآن فى الدايود و يضمحل تدريجا.
نلاحظ هنا أن الجزء المظلل فى الرسم فى اللون الأحمر (الترانزيستور موصل) و الجزء الأخضر (الترانزيستور غير موصل) متساويتان أى أن جهد الدخول × زمن التوصيل = فرق الجهد بين الدخول و الخروج × زمن تغذية الحمل بالتيار. السبب؟ بسيط جدا أنت تخزن الطاقة فى الملف ثم ترسلها للحمل فما تخزنه كجهد دخول × زمن دخول يزيد من التيار فى الملف = نفس الطاقة التى سترفع بها الجهد للحمل فيقل الزمن.
من الشرح السابق نستنتج هذه القيم التقريبية للمكونات





التيار الأقصى للترانزيستور فى حدود 5.5×قدرة الحمل ÷ أقل جهد للدخول
الجهد الأقصى للترانزيستور = جهد الخرج
قيمة الحث الدنيا = (جهد الدخول الأدنى – جهد تشبع الترانزيستور) ×زمن التوصيل ÷ التيار الأقصى

فمثلا لو لدينا دخول من 8 إلى 15 فولت و الخرج 18 فولت بتيار 2 أمبير و ترانزيستور جهد تشبعة 1 فولت (من الداتا شيت) 
قدرة الخرج = 18 فولت × 2 أمبير = 36 وات
التيار الأقصى = 5.5 × 36 ÷ 8 = 24.75 أمبير
سنحتاج لملف حثه
(8 – 1) × زمن التوصيل ÷ 24.75 = 7÷ 24.75 × زمن التوصيل = 0.28 × زمن التوصيل
يمكننا افتراض زمن التوصيل نصف الذبذبة لذا لنستخدم ملف أصغر نختار تردد أعلى فمثلا عند 100 ك هرتز تكون زمن الذبذبة 10 ميكرو ثانية و نصفها 5 ميكرو
الحث = 5 × 0.28 = 1.4 ميكرو هنرى
طبعا هنا يجب أن نختار ترانزيستور يتحمل هذا التيار مع هذا التردد و كذا الدايود .
لو لديك حمل 1 أمبير حتى 6 أمبير، قد لا تحتاج لأن ترهق نفسك بالحساب
اشترى أى من المتكاملات التالية


----------



## سلميةء (31 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يناير 2016)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يناير 2016)

*المتكاملات المجهزة لدوائر المعزز boost*

المتكاملات المجهزة لدوائر المعزز BOOST

غاليبة المتكاملات السابقة يمكن توظيفها فى هذا النسق لكن ستحتاج لحساب قيمة الملف، لذا صممت بعض الشركات دوائر متكاملة لا تحتاج سوى الدايود و الملف و مكثف التنعيم لعمل دائرة كاملة و لتسهيل التنفيذ و ذلك بتثبيت تردد التقطيع داخليا عند أعلى قيمة متاحة و أغلبهم من 100ك إلى 400 ك ، قامت بحساب الملف المطلوب لكافة ظروف التشغيل أى حدود الدخول و تيار الحمل و قدمت منها عدة نماذج ذات الجهد الثابت 5 فولت و 12 فولت و 15 فولت وهى الأكثر شيوعا فى التطبيقات و أيضا نموذج متغير الخرج يمكن ضبطه بنفس طريقة LM317 ونفس المعادلة، ولا عجب فى ذلك فقد ناقشنا الزينر المرجعى الذى فاق الزينر التقليدى وعلمنا انه 1.25 فولت لذا هو المستخدم فى كافة المتكاملات كمرجع. لذا تعطى خرج من 1.25 إلى أقل من قيمة الدخل وهى كما علمنا سابقا LM2575 لتيار حتى 1 أمبير والرقم LM2585 حتى 3 أمبير و أيضا LM2576 3 أمبير كخافضة للفولت و أكبر من الدخل فى حال المعزز. و أهم ما فى الأمر أن الملفات انتجت بصورة تجارية و اصبحت متاحة بسعر مقبول.
رغم أنها لدوائر التخفيض Buck إلا ان بتعديل طفيف نستطيع توظيفها لرفع الفولت أيضا Boost فمثلا




يمكن بهذه الدائرة استخدامها للحصول على -12فولت من أقل من -5 فولت و حتى -12 فولت


أنتجت شركة XLSEMI متكاملة رائعة أسمتها XL6009 حيث تقبل جهودا من 5 فولت إلى 32 فولت و تعطى جهدا أعلى من الدخل و يمكن ضبطه أيضا كما سبق و بنفس المعادلة، كل ما عليك فعله هو وضع مجزئ جهد بدلا من المقاومتين R1,R2.




اقول عن هذه المتكاملة رائعة لخواصها العديدة و كفاءتها التى تصل إلى 94% و ثبات الخرج و استجابتها السريعة للتغيرات فى الحمل و الدخل و خاصية البدء التدريجى لعدم وضع جهد عالى على الحمل لحظة بدء التشغيل، و حماية ضد ارتفاع الحرارة و خاصية الحد من التيار حتى لا تتلف من القصر وبها طرف تحكم فى التشغيل أو الإيقاف.

هذه المتكاملة أيضا قابلة للحام فيمكن لحامها مباشرة على البوردة و استخدام نحاس البوردة كمبرد .
بعض الشركات صنعت منها دائرة كاملة ذات طرف دخول و طرف خروج و أرضى مشترك بنقطتى لحام واحدة بجوار الدخول و الأخرى بجوار الخروج وبها مقاومة متغيرة متعددة الدورات لضبط الخرج بدقة، لكن طرف التحكم فى التشغيل غير مستخدم و قد استخدمتها و للعجب بدأت من 3 فولت لتعطى 30 فولت فى الخرج، إلا أن هذا قد لا يكون مضمون لكل الوحدات فالداتا شيت تقول من 5 فولت.

أرجو ان نلاحظ هنا أنه كلما زاد فرق الجهد بين الدخول و الخروج يقل التيار لمحدودية التبريد فليس متاح فى هذه الدائرة أن تضيف المبرد المطلوب كما هو الحال لو اشتريت المتكاملة منفصلة و صنعت دائرتك، و تقل الكفاءة أيضا لإزدياد الفقد فى التقطيع لكنها مازالت خيارا رائعا و هذه صورة الدائرة الكاملة





المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نحصل على جهد سالب من الموجب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يناير 2016)

*دائرة ‏Buck-Boost‏*

دائرة Buck-Boost :
هنا أعدنا ترتيب المكونات فقط ولم نضف أو نحذف شيئا، سنجد هنا أن دائرة التحكم توصل الترانزيستور فيمر التيار فى الملف و يزداد تدريجا و عند نقطة ما (و نذكر مما سبق أنها يجب أن تكون قبل التشبع) تفصل الدائرة الترانزيستور. 
فى الدائرة المبينة، أعدنا رسم المكونات ليسهل تصور الأمور و ربما فى دوائر الداتا شيت ستجد الشكل يبدو مغايرا وبتتبع كل وصله ستجها لم تتغير إلا شكلا فقط.




الدائرة كسابقاتها تعمل بنظام تعديل عرض النبضة و التردد ثابت. هذا طبعا يسهل الحساب لأن التردد يحدد عرض الفترة التى تنقسم لجزء توصيل و آخر قطع و يمكن البدء بنسبة 50%، أما لو شئت تغيير التردد مع تثبيت عرض النبضة فالتغيير قد يكون كبيرا بحيث يسبب تشبع الملف أو اعلى من حدود استجابة الترانزيستور.
فضلا عن أن تصميم دائرة تغيير عرض النبضة أسهل من تغيير التردد.
مسار تيار الدخول باللون الأحمر لذا فالجزء من الترانزيستور الذى يمر فيه هذا التيار باللون الأحمر و ما يخص التحكم بلون دائرة التحكم. سيمر تيار الدخول فى الملف فى اتجاه السهم لأسفل. و عندما تقرر دائرة التحكم أنه آن الأوان للفصل، يجب أن يظل التيار فى الملف مارا فى ذات الإتجاه، لذا فلا مفر من أن يسحبه من دائرة الحمل عبر الدايود حيث تيار الحمل باللون الأخضر. مسار تيار الحمل يبين أن القطبية يجب أن تكون معكوسة فيصبح الخرج سالبا.
لا توجد متكاملات مخصصة لهذه الدائرة وربما بسبب أن الدائرة تشبه لحد كبير السابقات بتعديل فى ترتيب المكونات ،لذا فكثير من المتكاملات السابقة يمكن توظيفها فى هذا النسق، فمثلا نجد LM2575 يمكن وضعها فى الدائرة هكذا.




باستخدام LM3576 للحصول على 3 أمبير بدلا من 1 أمبير كما يمكنك استخدام LM2575-Adj LM2576-Adj للحصول على خرج متغير.

هل هناك بقية؟؟ أنواع أخرى؟ حسنا بقى نوع آخر وهو يعمل بنظرية الرنين.
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يناير 2016)

*مثبت الجهد بنظرية الرنين*

مثبت الجهد بنظرية الرنين:

المشكلة الرئيسية فى وحدات التغذية هى الفقد فى الطاقة – وهو ما يقلل من كفاءة الوحدة. الفقد يتكون اساسا فى جزأين، ترانزيستور القطع و التوصيل و ملف الدائرة. 
كانت الترانزيستورات الثنائية تشكل العائق الرئيسى فى الوحدات ، لذا كانت تعمل على ترددات أقل من 60 ك هرتز ، وفى نهاية السبعينات تطورت الموسفيت حتى بلغت حاليا تفوقا ملحوظا عن الوحدات السابقة و عن الترانزيستورات الثنائية و أصبحت أغلب الدوائر تعتمد على الموسفيت كترانزيستور تقطيع رئيسى مما رفع كفاءة الوحدات و قلل من حجمها و وزنها. أيضا واكب ذلك التطور، التقدم فى تقنية مكونات التثبيت السطحى و التى أتاحت ترددات أعلى بكفاءة أكبر و حجم ووزن أقل لذا ارتفع التردد إلى حدود 600 إلى 800 كيلو هرتز.

لتطوير التقنية أكثر ، ابتكرت وسيلة الرنين لتقليل الفقد فى الترانزيستور أكثر بإتباع مفهوم القطع عند صفر فولت أو صفر تيار




فكرة الدائرة أن دائرة الرنين كما بالصورة تبدأ حيث التيار = صفرا ثم تقوم بدورة يصبح التيار قيمة عظمى و الفولت = صفرا ثم تنعكس اتجاهات التيار و الفولت لتقوم بنصف دورة أخرى معاكسة. الشرح التفصيلى فى سلسلة تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية.
تستغل دائرة التثبيت هذه الخاصية فى دائرة الرنين فيوصل المفتاح بدون فقد فى الطاقة والتيار = صفر. يزداد التيار تدريجا ثم يقطع التوصيل بعد فترة نصف دورة كاملة حيث يكون التيار قد وصل لقيمته العظمى و ارتد للصفر مرة أخرى فى إتجاهه للقطبية المعاكسة، هنا يقفل (يفصل) المفتاح أيضا بفقد = صفر.





عند زيادة الحمل، تعمد الدائرة لزيادة عدد الدورات من الرنين لتوفر التيار اللازم للخرج و تحافظ على الفصل عند تيار = صفرا 
نظرا لكون الرنين غير مستديم لذا سميت شبه الرنين Quasi-Resonant
الدائرة بسيطة فى فكرتها لكن تنفيذها صعب لذا صممت لها متكاملات خاصة .
طبعا هذه النبضات لا تصلح لتغذية أى أحمال كما سبق فى كل الدوائر السابقة و يجب أن يوضع دائرة ترشيح أو تنعيم فى الخرج حتى تتخلص من النبضات و تتحول إلى تيار مستمر و بهذا يكون التصميم النهائى هكذا






تيار الحمل يمر فى المرشح Lo مع Co وهما بقيم أكبر بكثير من الرنين Lr,Cr مما يجعلهما لا يشكلا حملا على الرنين و أيضا تختزن طاقة كافية لتغذية الحمل من متوسط النبضات وهو ما يجعل الدايود D موصلا فيزداد التيار فى الملف Lr تدريجا عبر الدايود حتى يزيد عن قيمة الحمل و عندها يكون التيار من الملف Lr إلى الحمل عبر Lo مما يغلق الدايود D فتبدأ الدائرة فى الإهتزاز.
عندما تستشعر دائرة التحكم مرور طاقة تكفى، تقوم بغلق المفتاح فى أول لحظة يصل فيها التيار للصفر.
الدائرة لا شك معقدة قليلا و ليس من السهل تصميمها ، و نظرا لقلة انتشارها سنكتفى بذكر أرقام المتكاملات التى تتولى هذا العمل عنا
NCP1308 L6565 

هذا مبلغ علمى عن دوائر تثبيت الفولت و التيار أرجو أن تكون قد أفادت كل من بذل الجهد و الوقت لقراءته مشكورا.


----------



## hozen (16 فبراير 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w6SDW6J-w8&index=8&list=PLqSAQO5uwbJ89WV3TVrjqcriYTLznasgv


صنع محولك بكل بساطه


----------



## microfast (29 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعل لك بكل حرف حسنة وان يبارك لك في علمك ويزيدك من فضلة.


----------



## nasserbe4em (10 مارس 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور .. بالتوفيييييييييييييق ان شاء الله


----------

